# Media  > Games >  Marvel Avengers Alliance

## Shadow

Here you can discuss Marvel Avengers Alliance or MAA for short. And maybe make some allies.

Upcoming content:
Drax and new PvP changes
SO 18: Anti-Venom hero and Sandman LB hero

----------


## the_key_24

Well, I just got Doom today so there's that

----------


## Shadow

I'm curious if we're getting chapter 5 today, Woods has been quiet all day. And I'm sure they'll want something for PvE users to do.

----------


## hulahulk

thanks for starting the thread, Shadow. I immediately looked for it after re-registering.

----------


## Shadow

Anti-Venom(Which would include Sandman) is confirmed to be the next hero release.



> thanks for starting the thread, Shadow. I immediately looked for it after re-registering.


You're welcome.

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah, Ch 5 is supposed to be any day now. Looking forward to seeing how they designed Kang the Conquerer's moves.

----------


## baltiroo

Looking forward to Chapter 5. Still need to 5 star S1C12.

----------


## Nukky

> Yeah, Ch 5 is supposed to be any day now. Looking forward to seeing how they designed Kang the Conquerer's moves.


http://avengersalliance.wikia.com/wiki/Kang
He was part of Special Operations 7.

----------


## Shadow

The thing I'm looking forward to about chapter 5 is being able to look at the chapter 6 page and see if I need the premium hero.

----------


## hulahulk

> http://avengersalliance.wikia.com/wiki/Kang
> He was part of Special Operations 7.



Wow, my memory is awful

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I can't wait for the Anti-Venom spec ops. Hopefully, we see some more Spider-stuff later on down the road like Silver Sable and Prowler. Also, I feel like Spider-Man and Black Cat are due for a refactor.

----------


## Shadow

> I can't wait for the Anti-Venom spec ops. Hopefully, we see some more Spider-stuff later on down the road like Silver Sable and Prowler. Also, I feel like Spider-Man and Black Cat are due for a refactor.


I also hope so.
Maybe one of the new villains appearing in the SO will be a possible LB hero.

----------


## Cmbmool

> thanks for starting the thread, Shadow. I immediately looked for it after re-registering.


I have to say thanks for redoing this thread as well. 

I cannot wait to see the Sandman teamup combos.

----------


## Nukky

> I can't wait for the Anti-Venom spec ops. Hopefully, we see some more Spider-stuff later on down the road like Silver Sable and Prowler. Also, I feel like Spider-Man and Black Cat are due for a refactor.


Spider-Man 2099 SO; I would love that.

----------


## baltiroo

> Spider-Man 2099 SO; I would love that.


Yes, please!!!!!

----------


## baltiroo

Got Anti-Venom yesterday (wasn't too into this SO, which is why it took me longer) and then went ahead and got Hogun. One more cover for Sandman, and I have 6 more chances to get it before it automatically gives it to me. Hopefully, I don't have to go that far.

----------


## krisis

I enjoyed the Spider-Man SpecOp, but I think Anti-Venom and Sandman are two of my least-favorite characters in the game. Anti-Venom does a lot of stuff, but there's really no fun-factor to playing him. Sandman is just boring - I can't imagine why I would ever choose him over any other Bruiser, ever.

Is anyone else seriously disliking them, or is it just me?

In other news, who else is sampling Avengers Alliance Tactics?

----------


## hulahulk

Sandman can do HUGE damage when his grit stacks to 5. There is a Youtube video showing him doing over 200K with his L6 move. That's similar to Havok or pre-nerf Captain Britain.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Yeah plus Sandy's level 1 and 6 are unarmed so dragon's foot and Juggs with tact empowered agent with sealed scroll with challenge psychic amplifier and bazenga blade.

----------


## lilyinblue

I finally got the last 2 points I needed to buy Agent Venom this morning, which was my only barrier to finishing this thing.  Hopefully I'll be done with this spec-ops tonight.

(I'm a bit annoyed though, I was saving up those points to buy Red Hulk... so I could finally complete the most recent chapter.  Alas, that completion will wait.)

----------


## krisis

> I finally got the last 2 points I needed to buy Agent Venom this morning, which was my only barrier to finishing this thing.  Hopefully I'll be done with this spec-ops tonight.
> 
> (I'm a bit annoyed though, I was saving up those points to buy Red Hulk... so I could finally complete the most recent chapter.  Alas, that completion will wait.)


I _hated_ Red Hulk up until I dropped a Snappy Service ISO into him. Then you can use Bulkwark every single turn, and it's a whole different ballgame.

----------


## lilyinblue

> I _hated_ Red Hulk up until I dropped a Snappy Service ISO into him. Then you can use Bulkwark every single turn, and it's a whole different ballgame.


I wasn't really eager to play him, so I never bought him.  Now I'm annoyed that I don't have him!

----------


## krisis

> I wasn't really eager to play him, so I never bought him.  Now I'm annoyed that I don't have him!


That actually brings up something I've been meaning to ask you all - do some of the characters in the game affect your comic reading/buying behavior? And, commensurately, do books you dislike always result in characters you don't have interest in playing?

For example, my in-game Tigra love is well-documented. I realized I did not know too much about her character, so I picked up her early 2000s mini-series to read more. Similarly, I was so befuddled by the in-game implementation of Moon Knight that I picked up a few of his recent collections and became seriously hooked on the character.

With Red Hulk, I had never read him before Thunderbolts aside from in AvX, and I view him as a sort of junk character that really messes with Hulk's long-term story and continuity. I only picked him up in game when it became convenient, and hardly ever played him.

----------


## Kevinroc

I try to get every character as soon as I can. Since I tend to have around 3000 command points at any given time keeping up with character releases doesn't pose much of a problem for me.

----------


## lilyinblue

> That actually brings up something I've been meaning to ask you all - do some of the characters in the game affect your comic reading/buying behavior? And, commensurately, do books you dislike always result in characters you don't have interest in playing?


Thus far... the game hasn't really inspired me to buy anything new.

However, I'm usually far more eager to pick up and play a character I've enjoyed reading. I don't care how useless she is.  Spider-Woman will still be leveled, damnit!

(And in the end, I just want Red Hulk so I can finally finish Chapter 5.  1 CP down.  134 to go!)

----------


## Lee Stone

> I try to get every character as soon as I can. Since I tend to have around 3000 command points at any given time keeping up with character releases doesn't pose much of a problem for me.


How do you get so many command points?
(Aside from doing the Viper mission over and over)

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> How do you get so many command points?
> (Aside from doing the Viper mission over and over)


CP used to be farmable in combat, Epic Elektra was even better than 12-2 for it.

Other news, the Shanna covert ops has begun.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I should have Shanna by the end of the night. She's awesome!

----------


## Kevinroc

> How do you get so many command points?
> (Aside from doing the Viper mission over and over)


I did a lot of little quick missions to get to a boss and just go from there. I also spent a lot of time spamming S1, 12.2.




> CP used to be farmable in combat, Epic Elektra was even better than 12-2 for it.
> 
> Other news, the Shanna covert ops has begun.


I can't get the Shanna ops to start.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Shanna has been recruited.

----------


## hulahulk

Still collecting serums. 17 so far. Their drop rate is much better than previous items. I should be able to recruit Shanna tomorrow.

Word has it that the next Spec Ops will be Kazar?

----------


## Kevinroc

> I can't get the Shanna ops to start.


Update: I managed to get the Shanna ops to start and have already finished it. Shanna recruited.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Also: 

Moon Knight, Ghost Rider, Doctor Voodoo, Iron Fist are boss team ups next chapter so make sure those are level 9s since we will be required to use them in combat and moves so many times.

----------


## Shadow

> Also: 
> 
> Moon Knight, Ghost Rider, Doctor Voodoo, Iron Fist are boss team ups next chapter so make sure those are level 9s since we will be required to use them in combat and moves so many times.


Guess I'm flight decking Moon Knight then. Bought him recently after the SG 200 cp incident.

----------


## Starleafgirl

Ugh, I'm stuck at S2 Chapter 5 Mission 1 Boss Fight (Kang) so I can't get Shanna yet... (I have to unlock Mission 4 to fight the Goblin).

I know a lot of people are experiencing CVEs with this fight... anyone here know a way to avoid getting a CVE? You know, besides... losing the fight. ;P

----------


## crimsonspider89

Just file a support ticket about the bug. 

And cheaters were killed. Reason for the CVEs. 

Enemies AI were moved to server side.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Just file a support ticket about the bug. 
> 
> And cheaters were killed. Reason for the CVEs. 
> 
> Enemies AI were moved to server side.


I figured out a way around it: Defeat Kang (for the Task), then lose the battle (let the Sentinels get you). You don't get a CVE if you lose the battle. Anyway, it's a well-known issue, there's a huge topic on PD's forums about it already.

I feel bad for the people getting a CVE while trying to defeat the Epic Boss in Spec Ops, though... there's no way to help them other than to fix the CVE and they're out of time.

----------


## Shadow

> I figured out a way around it: Defeat Kang (for the Task), then lose the battle (let the Sentinels get you). You don't get a CVE if you lose the battle. Anyway, it's a well-known issue, there's a huge topic on PD's forums about it already.
> 
> I feel bad for the people getting a CVE while trying to defeat the Epic Boss in Spec Ops, though... there's no way to help them other than to fix the CVE and they're out of time.


Yeah :/
Maybe the PvP patch will fix it

----------


## crimsonspider89

They are doing a hotfix sometime.

----------


## Cmbmool

Well it seems that Uncanny X-force is coming to us in the future as alternate costumes for Deadpool, Wolverine and Psylocke coming into the game with also reworks of Fantomex and Archangel...



https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...17359468625920

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...15883043844096

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...15263012458496

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...16002719911936

----------


## krisis

Kinda lame that they're going simply with the darker bathing suit for Psylocke instead of the awesome full-body suite from Marvel Now.

Also, Blaster Deadpool! That definitely changes his dynamic a lot.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Kinda lame that they're going simply with the darker bathing suit for Psylocke instead of the awesome full-body suite from Marvel Now.


Agreed. _Such_ a missed opportunity. But then, we haven't even gotten the Modern Rogue costume yet and there's been art for that forever. And how about a new Storm costume to celebrate her new series? Hmm.

----------


## crimsonspider89

And PvP started as well as the tasks for the spear upgrade. 

Drax sucks PvP wise.

----------


## Shadow

So awesome.... I NEED a Lizard LB

----------


## hulahulk

> So awesome.... I NEED a Lizard LB



Is this for real?

----------


## Nightstar1441

Looks like Bashenga's Blade has been nerfed - panther stance/jungle warfare for agent only and no longer gives these bonuses to characters brought into the fight...

----------


## crimsonspider89

Yep and Psy Ampifier was suppsosed to have a 1 round starting CD but hasn't taken effect yet. 

Also Avalanche is LB hero and Bastion is GB and SO hero has to do with launch. Expecting Jubes.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I think it's been about a month since the last time I've said that I want Polaris in this game, so without further ado--I want Polaris in this game.

----------


## Shadow

Cannonball is the SO hero

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Another X-Character................but it's not the one I'm waiting for  :Frown: 

Kind of strange how Cannonball will be a Blaster but Iceman was a Bruiser.

----------


## Cmbmool

> Another X-Character................but it's not the one I'm waiting for 
> 
> Kind of strange how Cannonball will be a Blaster but Iceman was a Bruiser.


Well, ice can be tough to crack at times.

----------


## krisis

Finally, Cannonball!

Still want Polaris and Dazzler, but Cannonball was definitely on my short list. And, after all, he is an Avenger now.

----------


## Lee Stone

So, as my MAA Tactics heroes reach the point of taking longer to level up, I'm going to start slowly come back to this game.

Here's where I've left off:

*Season 1:*

Chapter 1-1: 5 stars
Chapter 1-2: 5 stars
Chapter 1-3: 5 stars
Chapter 1-4: 5 stars
Chapter 1-5: 5 stars
Chapter 1-P:  -----

Chapter 2-1: 5 stars
Chapter 2-2: 5 stars
Chapter 2-3: 5 stars
Chapter 2-4: 5 stars
Chapter 2-5: 5 stars
Chapter 2-P: 5 stars

Chapter 3-1: 5 stars
Chapter 3-2: 5 stars
Chapter 3-3: 5 stars
Chapter 3-4: 5 stars
Chapter 3-5: 5 stars
Chapter 3-P:  -----

Chapter 4-1: 5 stars
Chapter 4-2: 4 stars
Chapter 4-3: 3 stars
Chapter 4-4: 4 stars
Chapter 4-5: 2 stars
Chapter 4-P:  -----

Chapter 5-1: 2 stars
Chapter 5-2: 2 stars
Chapter 5-3: 2 stars
Chapter 5-4: 2 stars
Chapter 5-5: 2 stars
Chapter 5-P:  -----

Chapter 6-1: 2 stars
Chapter 6-2: 2 stars
Chapter 6-3: 2 stars
Chapter 6-4: 2 stars
Chapter 6-5: 2 stars
Chapter 6-P:  -----

Currently on Chapter 7.

*Agent Level: 68*

*PVP:* 
Season 6: Diamond
Season 7: Gold
Season 12: Silver
Season 15: Silver
*
 Slotted Equipment:*
Generalist's Empowered Armor
*Warbringer Axe
*Curative Reach
*Golden Tonfa
*Spirit Edge

*Heroes:*
Iron Man (10)
Black Widow (10)
Hawkeye (11)
Black Cat (6)
Colossus (6)
Cyclops (6)
Daredevil (6)
Dr. Strange (11) - with Modern costume
Human Torch (8)
Invisible Woman (8)
Iron Fist (9)
Kitty Pryde (6)
Luke Cage (6)
Mr. Fantastic (5)
Ms. Marvel (6)
Nightcrawler (5)
Phoenix (5)
She-Hulk (9)
Sif (5)
Spider-Wpman (5)
Storm (5)
Thing (5)
Quicksilver (3)

I plan to get War Machine next, my last 48 CP hero. Then the lowest costing heroes available to me will be 90 CP.

What I was doing previously was taking my two lowest level heroes and running them through each chapter until I got 5-stars. When I came back, I decided to move towards finishing Season 1 and completing tasks, but still using my lowest level heroes to get them XP.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Remember, when you reach 12.2, don't five star it. Abort it. Also you shouldn't 5 star the chapter 4 vapor mission. 

Same reason. Want CP farming to be quick. 

And when you get chapter 12 missions you can use challenge mode on those levels for mass leveling. 10 energy for a crap ton of experience. Just boss rushes.

----------


## Lee Stone

> Remember, when you reach 12.2, don't five star it. Abort it. Also you shouldn't 5 star the chapter 4 vapor mission. 
> 
> Same reason. Want CP farming to be quick. 
> 
> And when you get chapter 12 missions you can use challenge mode on those levels for mass leveling. 10 energy for a crap ton of experience. Just boss rushes.


Thanks for the heads up!
I'll make a note of that.

I was also ignoring SpecOps since I always fall short of finishing them.

I may do some PVP, though.

However, I really do like the simulator. Nice addition to the game.

----------


## chrishb

Hi there,

I have a few questions concerning the game. I´ve just read about the gifts and I need some help because 
a)	There are some translation inaccuracies between german and english.
b)	I play the MOBILE, not the facebook version, some terminologies are not the same.

In the mobile version I have two options 
1.	obtain reward which randoly gives one cps, 10 silver or some energy per contact. I understand that I get something, without giving from my account. 
2.	Ask for help. I understand that I activate the battle help from contacts with this. 

But there a two more options 
1. Ask for a gift
2. Send a gift.
Now asking for a gift is self-explaining but sending a gift is not.
I read somewhere that you could get additional resources by sending resources as a gift and the players should do that. 
This is not self-explaining, because I would assume that I loose resources by sending my resource as a gift. Sometimes I get requests for resources and I decline them. But I do send gift in return, when I get that request. So, what happens if I send a CP as a gift to a contact? Do I get 2 back if he responds? 

Chris


Btw. I am in need of some more mobile contacts, maybe you want to add me: chrishb lvl 19.

----------


## Lee Stone

> Hi there,
> 
> I have a few questions concerning the game. I´ve just read about the “gifts” and I need some help because 
> a)	There are some translation inaccuracies between german and english.
> b)	I play the MOBILE, not the facebook version, some terminologies are not the same.
> 
> In the mobile version I have two options 
> 1.	“obtain reward” which randoly gives one cps, 10 silver or some energy per contact. I understand that I get something, without giving from my account. 
> 2.	“Ask for help.” I understand that I activate the “battle help” from contacts with this. 
> ...


1. When you ask for a gift your selected friends will get a prompt asking them to send the item.
2. When you send a gift, your selected friends will receive the gift with an option to send one back.

The gifts in both cases are free.
Most people do option 2. Just send people what you would want. And do this many times.

Also, sending you ally invites from Kossori and Leonardo Myst.

----------


## krisis

Are they joking with these UXF uniforms? They don't do anything unless you team with other UXF members!

I get the allure of the Warriors Three, because they each do interesting things and are all double-classed. And, yes, it's fun to have a second class of Wolverine, Psylocke, and Deadpool. But why in the world would you re-buy their first class costume and have it lack an extra ISO slot for it to do NOTHING extra.

Argh. Between this nonsense and the randomly disappearing quest that Playdom Support wouldn't reinstate for me I might be on my way out of this game.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Well they give them new passives by themseves since they are UXF members themselves. Plus tact Betsy with stealthy/true strike is just great.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I'm more interested in Mystic being up for sale than any of the new outfits.

----------


## CJStriker

> Well they give them new passives by themseves since they are UXF members themselves. Plus tact Betsy with stealthy/true strike is just great.


That is Pretty Strong for Besty to add to other X-Force Members, indeed this will be interesting to see how these might get used in PVP.

----------


## Nightstar1441

New promo - looks like another specials ops (Thanos and Infinity related) starting 6/27

----------


## Kevinroc

> New promo - looks like another specials ops (Thanos and Infinity related) starting 6/27


I thought the next Spec Ops was mutant related. What with Cannonball being the Spec Ops hero, and Avalanche as the lockbox hero, and Bastion being a group boss.

----------


## Nightstar1441

That's what I thought too - but when I saw this - maybe a tie in to the Guardians of the Galaxy movie - makes more sense if you look at the timing.

Star-Lord and Groot?

----------


## Kevinroc

> That's what I thought too - but when I saw this - maybe a tie in to the Guardians of the Galaxy movie - makes more sense if you look at the timing.
> 
> Star-Lord and Groot?


Guardians doesn't open until August, right? We just got limited time Uncanny X-Force costumes that expire in late July. Sounds like someone at Playdom made a mistake of some kind.

----------


## hulahulk

I assumed it was a promotion for an upcoming storyline in one or more of the books.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> I assumed it was a promotion for an upcoming storyline in one or more of the books.


If it was about a comic, it'd be advertised as starting on a Wednesday.

----------


## Kevinroc

> If it was about a comic, it'd be advertised as starting on a Wednesday.


It was an ad for the announcement of a new "Infinite Comic." Thanos: A God Up There Listening.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=53716

----------


## baltiroo

So stoked we're getting Cannonball in the next Special Ops (and Avalanche is a cool Lockbox as well). I am very curious to see how he'll play and all. I tell you what, though. Getting these heroes to level 14 is a challenge.

----------


## krisis

Totally pleased with Cannonball, he's been on my most-wanted list forever. And it makes sense he's a blaster, since he's always saying "Ah'm nigh invulnerable when ah'm blastin'"  :Wink: 

Very excited for Avalanche - I really enjoyed his pseudo-good-guy time in the Manifest Destiny era, and was sad to see his fate at the top of Uncanny Avengers.

PS: Baltimore, I'm reading the issue of your avatar today  :Wink:

----------


## MJ Tanner

> Totally pleased with Cannonball, he's been on my most-wanted list forever. And it makes sense he's a blaster, since he's always saying "Ah'm nigh invulnerable when ah'm blastin'" 
> 
> Very excited for Avalanche - I really enjoyed his pseudo-good-guy time in the Manifest Destiny era, and was sad to see his fate at the top of Uncanny Avengers.
> 
> PS: Baltimore, I'm reading the issue of your avatar today


Yeah Avalanche is really a guy they should have just faced-turned back in the 90s after the Freedom Force-era.

----------


## baltiroo

> Totally pleased with Cannonball, he's been on my most-wanted list forever. And it makes sense he's a blaster, since he's always saying "Ah'm nigh invulnerable when ah'm blastin'" 
> 
> Very excited for Avalanche - I really enjoyed his pseudo-good-guy time in the Manifest Destiny era, and was sad to see his fate at the top of Uncanny Avengers.
> 
> PS: Baltimore, I'm reading the issue of your avatar today


Totally agree with you on both counts! Sucks that UA chumped him so badly.

What did you think of the issue?




> Yeah Avalanche is really a guy they should have just faced-turned back in the 90s after the Freedom Force-era.


You are totally right about Avalanche. I really thought he might have a chance during Utopia to turn things around. Alas, it was not meant to be.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Also Chapter 6 is up and Luke Cage got a refacator along with it.

----------


## hulahulk

She Hulk looks much better, as does Cage. I fought the epic boss in mission 6 and got Rescue's A-Iso.

----------


## krisis

YES! Finally my long-anticipated She-Hulk "Objection/Rebuttal" passive has come to pass! Plus, her moves got the standard gussying up with debuffs. However, I can't say I'm a big fan of the Fear Itself knockoff alt costume when she has other actual costume looks to draw from.

Luke Cage still seems as boring as can be, but I guess I can finally level him up from 10, where he's been sitting for over a year as we awaited the refactor  :Smile:

----------


## Kevinroc

I'm never ready for new "collect distress calls" when these things pop up.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I can't beat Mephisto in mission 2.

Updating Iso-8 fixed that problem.

----------


## UltimateTy

I still have Cage on lvl 1 gotta get him up now. These "collect distress calls" always slow me down I guess I'll try to recruit Shanna right now.

----------


## baltiroo

Just getting into Chapter 6. So, is She-Hulk's Worthy alt the reward? Kinda weird that they didn't put her other alts out first. Wonder when we'll get the next Special Ops. Probably not until next week.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I don't think the new outfit is better until level 9, but it's an improvement.

----------


## baltiroo

> I can't beat Mephisto in mission 2.
> 
> Updating Iso-8 fixed that problem.


Mephisto was a b**ch to fight.

----------


## stingnewell

I was just defeated by a Psylocke and Quicksilver team that took me down in the first round with Shao lin steps. When improving Inventory particularly on the attack team, is your defense drastically reduced when your focus all inventory with attack items?

----------


## Cmbmool

Bad news, according to their Twitter feed on MAA, we may not be getting the Mighty in Season 2 to combat the Worthy. So this could be either interesting to see how we can get out of this one...

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...66422745116672

----------


## krisis

> Bad news, according to their Twitter feed on MAA, we may not be getting the Mighty in Season 2 to combat the Worthy. So this could be either interesting to see how we can get out of this one...
> 
> https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...66422745116672


But, six more Worthy all getting alternate looks and none of whom overlap the comics.

Any guesses? If they continue the focus on older heroes that wouldn't otherwise have alternate costumes, I'd say perhaps Spider Woman and Black Panther are due. Also, I don't know how they could pass up an Asgardian at some point considering the story, which maybe means Valkyrie? She was certainly involved heavily in this event in the comics, but from the other side.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Cage will be one since his refactor was going to be next chapter and he was getting a costume. 

The Worthy would be some of the people Co8 have been chanting.

----------


## krisis

LOL - Mephisto and X-Force Psylocke have been squaring off in another tab on auto-pilot for about ten minutes now. I hit him in such a way that he would die before getting the chance to consume the soul of one of his helper-demons, so he's stuck on a loop of Sear and Bound Souls, and Psylocke keeps Psi-Bolting him, which just makes him continue.

I'd be annoyed if it wasn't so amusing. So much for trying to kill him first.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I need help getting 75k against Mephisto.  It's the last mission before getting Skirn.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Bring IM. Use items to enable him to spam unibeam as much as possible.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

That was way too easy.

----------


## Kevinroc

Speaking of having trouble beating the high score, I'm having trouble with Dormammu. Bringing Iron Man doesn't seem to work because of the demons in the first round that absorb his Unibeam.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I used the Mk 42 outfit and missile barrage on the first wave.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I used the Mk 42 outfit and missile barrage on the first wave.


I tried that, and I still can't crack the high score of 75k. I'm always around 65k.

----------


## UltimateTy

So Wonder Man will be the premium character for chapter 7 whhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy?????????

----------


## Shadow

> So Wonder Man will be the premium character for chapter 7 whhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy?????????


My thoughts exactly. He's like one of the few heroes I DON'T have.

And that Mephisto fight definitely is a pain in the ass. I forgot about Hell Hath No Fury the first time and got destroyed.

----------


## baltiroo

Haven't started the challenge tasks on the latest chapter, but planning on getting started soon. I really wish that you could sell your PVP Challenge points - way too many and will never use them. I'm itching to start the new Special Ops and get Cannonball (and Avalanche too...). What's everyone else's progress? How many heroes do you have at level 14? Is there any order that you are doing? For me I leveled all the general released characters first, now I'm working my way through the Special Ops characters, then the PVP characters, then the Covert Ops characters. Going to be a long haul... Glad that PVP will be ending soon.

----------


## stingnewell

So the heroes so far being hinted at becoming the Worthy not counting She Hulk and Sin seem to be Moon Knight, Brother Voodoo, Luke Cage, Captain America, Vision and Omega Sentinel though I'm guessing the last two are involved in an AIM plot line. Let me know if their were others I missed.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Special Ops - Cannonball is now up

----------


## krisis

SINISTER! Very excited for this.

Hilariously, my boss has become addicted to the iPad version of the game and needs tips every day on which hero to recruit next  :Wink:

----------


## hulahulk

> Haven't started the challenge tasks on the latest chapter, but planning on getting started soon. I really wish that you could sell your PVP Challenge points - way too many and will never use them. I'm itching to start the new Special Ops and get Cannonball (and Avalanche too...). What's everyone else's progress? How many heroes do you have at level 14? Is there any order that you are doing? For me I leveled all the general released characters first, now I'm working my way through the Special Ops characters, then the PVP characters, then the Covert Ops characters. Going to be a long haul... Glad that PVP will be ending soon.


Blasters and bruisers first. Then tacs. After that, whomever I feel like. Getting my bruiser bonus numbers as high as possible has saved me on defense in PVP so far. I normally finish in Diamond/Vib; I think I can get Adamantium.
I have nearly 50 heroes at 14. The rest are divided equally between 12 & 13.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Special Ops - Cannonball is now up


17 days feels short for a modern Spec Ops.

----------


## Cmbmool

> 17 days feels short for a modern Spec Ops.


Well they had to tie it with the upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy movie somehow, right ?

----------


## baltiroo

Yeah, feels a little short to me too. And man, are those Bastian fights killer. Didn't even knock off any % at all. Brought my bruisers Hulk and Hercules against a scrapper Bastian who just tore through them. Oy.

Oh, and is anyone else getting limited to accepting only 10 gifts a day instead of the usual 50?

----------


## Nukky

> Oh, and is anyone else getting limited to accepting only 10 gifts a day instead of the usual 50?


I am. Frustrating, I need 5 isos to start the second research.

----------


## Nightstar1441

From the Playdom Forums - thought it might help you guys with Bastion:

I've summarized what people have been saying on the thread, so we don't have to wade through all the posts and complaints to get the important information. 

Bastion
Unexploitable
Very high crit resistance
Immune to psych and fear attacks
Immune to ground attacks
Mechanical body, so no bleed, poison, or bio attacks
more likely to critically hit mutants
relentless so immune to stun, exhaustion and cower

Blaster
-attacks will significantly drain stamina

Scrapper
-can clear debuffs each round

Prime Sentinels
chance to change to counter class of the attacker [this ability seems not to work against Fandral, Hogun and Volstagg, possibly because those heroes have dual classes]
one strategy is to disorient them and they may attack Bastion
prime sentinels also protect
Immune to ground attacks
relentless so immune to stun, exhaustion and cower

Silver received is the amount of damage done, reduced by some fraction

To guarantee 5% damage (and one LB), use bifurcate or trifurcate for 4% automatic damage (bifurcate is a weapon from 1.12.6, and also available by using Mr. Fantastic or Dr. Doom)

Bastion attacks are energy [all classes?] so Captain Marvel and the circlet from 2.6.1 can negate

Mutants
I haven't seen anyone compile a list of mutants in the game, but these are the heroes who have "Children of the Atom" team-up bonuses (so maybe this is the list?). Taken from the team-up bonus guide, thanks Flinx!
Children of the Atom (Bonus for bringing two mutants):
Angel / Avalanche / Beast / Bishop / Cable / Cannonball / Colossus / Cyclops / Domino / Emma Frost / Fantomex / Gambit / Havok / Iceman / Kitty Pryde / Magik / Magneto / Nightcrawler / Phoenix / Psylocke / Quicksilver / Rogue / Sabretooth / Scarlet Witch / Shatterstar / Squirrel Girl / Storm / Sunfire / Wolverine / X-23

Team-ups that worked for people (at least 20% damage):
General - Hogun and Fandral, use Fandral’s 2 move to depower, pair agent with tankard, and various other things. Note, Fandral's special E-Iso will not help since Bastion is immune to psychic, so use something different. This works against Tactician Bastion very well. Will also work against Blaster version. Can work against Infiltrator version, but suggest using savant’s spear or devolver to generalize Bastion.
Against Blaster Bastion – Captain Steve Rogers and Heroic Age Hawkeye, agent with psychic amplifier, cube, bashenga and golden weapon – strategy use depower
Against Blaster Bastion – Captain steve rogers and Falcon, keep him neutralized, depowered and flanked the whole time, extra turns from Falcon, agent with warbringer, neurotrope, coulsons and cube (35%)
Against Blaster Bastion – Captain Marvel and Fandral (20%)
Against Tactician Bastion - Scrapper Sif with berserk, Spiral and agent with basenga, supersonic sword and cube, strategy is to use depower and hope for as many counters as possible
Against Infiltrator Bastion – Steve Rogers and Magik, Agent with grim mace, psychic amplifier, marksman spotter and cube, use Magik’s stealthy abilities while steve rogers takes on sidekicks
Against Infiltrator Bastion – Daredevil and Iron Fist
Against Infiltrator Bastion – Ghost Rider and Sabretooth (27%)
Against Infiltrator Bastion – Ghost Rider and Famine Rogue (35%)
Against Scrapper Bastion – Cable and Iron Fist and agent with cube, warbringer, chitter chatter box and psychic amplifier (54%)
Against Bruiser Bastion – Thor as blaster
Against Bruiser Bastion – 90’s Cyclops and Spiral (flanked and depower) (22%)

----------


## Nightstar1441

Anyone else notice the damage done is no longer equal to the silver in the Bastion group boss fights?

----------


## crimsonspider89

Also boon buster isn't labeled as exploit so abuse that against Blaster Bastion. More he buffs himself more damage you can do with that gear/char.

----------


## Nukky

Iron Patriot is quite good against any Bastion. L1, L2, L9, L2.
I always remove at least 15% of their HP using him and Magneto.

----------


## hulahulk

Took a quick peak over at Rumbles. We really need to see Super Skrull in this game.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

so who are the top tier characters?

----------


## jmc247

> I think it's been about a month since the last time I've said that I want Polaris in this game, so without further ado--I want Polaris in this game.


Ditto. 

Its bee a long wait.

----------


## krisis

> Ditto. 
> 
> Its bee a long wait.


For real. I do not think there is a single existing character more deserving once the GotG characters and Ka-Zar get wrapped up.

----------


## baltiroo

> I think it's been about a month since the last time I've said that I want Polaris in this game, so without further ado--I want Polaris in this game.





> Ditto. 
> 
> Its been a long wait.





> For real. I do not think there is a single existing character more deserving once the GotG characters and Ka-Zar get wrapped up.


I completely agree. Polaris would be a very welcomed addition to the game. Please make this happen!!!

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I have already stopped playing the game. I just don't have time and enough money to keep on playing the game.

----------


## Nukky

Finally obtained the Savage Spear. It's already my favorite weapon, it hits like a truck.

----------


## hulahulk

As always, AI is proc'ing like crazy in PvP. 

Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Dodge*Do  dge*Dodge etc., etc.

Getting 1 or 2 losses on defense with every win on offense.

----------


## Nukky

Cannonball recruited!
Now Avalanche will be hard to obtain all those lockboxes...

----------


## Kevinroc

I've already recruited Cannonball and Avalanche. It surprised me too. (I usually get far more duplicate covers than this.)

----------


## baltiroo

I should have Cannonball by tomorrow when I get more ISOs and I'll see if I can recruit Avalanche too. Have 140 lockboxes so far. I actually just got to level 300 too. What's left now?  :Wink:

----------


## Nukky

> I should have Cannonball by tomorrow when I get more ISOs and I'll see if I can recruit Avalanche too. Have 140 lockboxes so far. I actually just got to level 300 too. What's left now?


Every hero level 14. Maybe all the alternate costumes too? And A-Isos? E-Isos?
There's a lot to do.

----------


## baltiroo

> Every hero level 14. Maybe all the alternate costumes too? And A-Isos? E-Isos?
> There's a lot to do.


Working on leveling all of them up to 14,  but it's a long slog so far. I have not had much luck on getting the A-Isos or the E-Isos. Which of the Uncanny X-Force costumes are the best for Deadpool, Psylocke and Wolverine?

----------


## crimsonspider89

Both for wade. Tact for Logan and Psylocke. 

Also you will need to CP farm, Groot next release and we will probably get GoTG costumes with the movie.

----------


## hulahulk

Still 2 covers away from Avalanche. I should have Cannonball tonight or tomorrow.

Any word when they are releasing Groot? The movie is right around the corner....can't freakin' wait!

And will Star-Lord be PvP, Spec Ops, or task list?

----------


## baltiroo

1 more cover for Avalanche and two more duplicate slots before I do get him. Hopefully I can score him before that. I would think (and hope) that Star-Lord would either be a Special Ops so we could get him sooner rather than later (I never win at PvP). It would be such an awesome day if they had Nova as the Lockbox hero!!! Groot most likely will be a Covert Ops. If that is the case, then I wonder who will be the next regular release? Any thoughts? Oh, and by the way, I am loving Cannonball so far!!!

----------


## hulahulk

About 30 minutes after my last post above, I got Cannonball thanks to the 50 free isos on the MAA Facebook page.



Yeah, I've read Groot will be Covert Ops. I'm guessing right after this Spec Ops ends.


I would be very happy to see Nova.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Nah they said on twitter the other day that Groot will be normal release. Posted a tree and said next normal release inspired by it.

----------


## baltiroo

> Nah they said on twitter the other day that Groot will be normal release. Posted a tree and said next normal release inspired by it.


Ah. Gotcha. Well then, I wonder who will be the next Covert Ops release? I figure we'll get a Savage Land Special Ops sooner or later for Ka-Zar, and I am kinda surprised we haven't had a single Fantastic Four Special Ops. From the dialogue it looks like we might be getting Sunspot at some point which would be awesome! Looking forward to getting all of the Guardians by the end of August (didn't get Drax so I have to wait). If indeed Star-Lord is a Special Ops, I wonder who we'll get for the next PvP reward. Although, if they are continuing the Guardians via the PVP reward then Star-Lord would be PVP instead of Special Ops (boo).

----------


## Nukky

2 covers away from Avalanche. I had to fill the bar to obtain the 6th cover, I hope to have better luck with the next ones.

----------


## hulahulk

> Nah they said on twitter the other day that Groot will be normal release. Posted a tree and said next normal release inspired by it.


Cool. Thanks for the update.

----------


## UltimateTy

These Avalanche duplicate covers are killing me

----------


## Kevinroc

> Ah. Gotcha. Well then, I wonder who will be the next Covert Ops release? I figure we'll get a Savage Land Special Ops sooner or later for Ka-Zar, and I am kinda surprised we haven't had a single Fantastic Four Special Ops. From the dialogue it looks like we might be getting Sunspot at some point which would be awesome! Looking forward to getting all of the Guardians by the end of August (didn't get Drax so I have to wait). If indeed Star-Lord is a Special Ops, I wonder who we'll get for the next PvP reward. Although, if they are continuing the Guardians via the PVP reward then Star-Lord would be PVP instead of Special Ops (boo).


I suppose we could get Guardians who aren't in the movie.

(They've also been hinting at Red She-Hulk for awhile now. I'm curious what their plans are for Betty.)

----------


## baltiroo

> I suppose we could get Guardians who aren't in the movie.
> 
> (They've also been hinting at Red She-Hulk for awhile now. I'm curious what their plans are for Betty.)


No real interest in Red She-Hulk, but would be really cool if we got Yondu.

edit: Finally got Avalanche. Had to fill up my last duplicate meter - annoying. But he's pretty fun to play.

----------


## UltimateTy

On the MAA wiki it says the next two upcoming releases are Groot and Star Lord and the next alternate costumes are for Rogue and Magik

----------


## baltiroo

Just saw that Polaris is in the X-Men game Days of Future Past. So jealous that she isn't in this game yet.

----------


## Shadow

> On the MAA wiki it says the next two upcoming releases are Groot and Star Lord and the next alternate costumes are for Rogue and Magik


The heroes are coming soon.
The alts are "soon"

----------


## hulahulk

I heard Twitter said Groot was "very soon". I wonder how many days there are in a "very".

----------


## hulahulk

> That comment was from back in late August. I'm now livin' the dream: Just got 50 CP from the daily roulette! ;D
> 
> Also, while I was looking at old comments, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get Chapter 10 in December, but it would be really unusual if we didn't get it by January, as most of the time we got a new chapter every two to four months, but lately it's been one chapter every five months, which would be January.


Wooooooooohhoooooooooooo!  *high five*

I still haven't won the 50 CP despite having logged in every day since the start (even while on vacation!). Perhaps there is hope for me yet.


Yeah, CH 10 and Spec Ops will drop close together. Probably one (Spec Ops) this weekend, as the PvP tourney winds down.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Wooooooooohhoooooooooooo!  *high five*
> 
> I still haven't won the 50 CP despite having logged in every day since the start (even while on vacation!). Perhaps there is hope for me yet.
> 
> 
> Yeah, CH 10 and Spec Ops will drop close together. Probably one (Spec Ops) this weekend, as the PvP tourney winds down.


*high five* Thanks, man. ;D Hang in there! It's possible!

And yeah, that makes sense to me... Spec Ops starting just a PVP is winding down to the final days. They seem to like to clog their own servers that way. ;P

----------


## hulahulk

> *high five* Thanks, man. ;D Hang in there! It's possible!
> 
> And yeah, that makes sense to me... Spec Ops starting just a PVP is winding down to the final days. They seem to like to clog their own servers that way. ;P




If there's anything PD is good at, it's clogging their own servers.


I had been seeing poor results in PVP over the last week or so. Took out my ol' faithful defense of AOU Hulk & Thor one day after seeing more than a page and a half of nothing but red numbers. Tried a ton of combinations with no good results. Yesterday, I put Hulk & Thor back in and saw green numbers again, although not at the same pace as before.

Also saw red numbers on offense. Emma/Kuurth. Kuurth/Colossus. Emma/Colossus. Kuurth/Nul. Colossus/Destroyer. Kuurth/Destroyer. Nothing reliable. My Kuurth could not hit anyone with her Level 1 or Level 2. Even Colossus would dodge her attacks. Made it hard to trigger those runes, by golly! Finally, I settled on Elsa Bloodstone and Amazing Spider Woman. Decent damage, high accuracy, and DESPAIR. The always valuable Despair. This team does not guarantee wins, but it makes those fights with all Bruisers a bit quicker. And even though I have seen a handful of tacticians, they haven't been a problem.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Got Howard...used every lockbox I got but I got him without spending any gold...feeling very whelmed...

----------


## krisis

I also squeaked Howard out of his box two days ago! I was getting a little nervous about needing to spend gold, but thankfully Cover #8 did not go as long as possible.

Meanwhile, the Simulator has at once advanced my game and completely destroyed my time spent in the game. 

On one hand, my average hero level is 13.45. I only have a handful of heroes not waiting for training, and they're all L14. I'm slowly working through training my remaining L11s (one a day!), and then they'll all be 12-and-up. On the other hand, I have no reason to play missions anymore other than for ISOs I'm hunting for. I play 2-3 Sims, collect all my silver, and call it a night.

This should make the next Group Boss pretty interesting - I only had a handful of L15s last time around, plus I'm going to _really_ need the silver!

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Picked up Howard yesterday, and enjoying him.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Gifts are triggering forced refreshes, don't send them until the tournament ends.

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah I stopped doing battles this morning after finishing my 5. Crashes all over the place, according to the FB groups. I can still check my rating, though. I'm safely in ADA.

Looking forward to Colleen and the new weapon.


And news about Red She Hulk:

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...23551160365056

----------


## Nightstar1441

The constant refreshes cost me a level by 0002 - the refreshes cost me big time...

----------


## legion_quest

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Last day, last set of boxes, 4 spaces to go on the final bar and then boom! Fear Itself cover, 8/8, Howard recruited! 

Plus I got some free gold and a new weapon from PvP. 

Good day!

----------


## hulahulk

PD released the artwork for the Squirrel Girl Alt (goofy yet creative) and Red She Hulk (badass).

----------


## hulahulk

> The constant refreshes cost me a level by 0002 - the refreshes cost me big time...


Ohhh, wow. I'm sorry.

----------


## legion_quest

The lockboxes appear to be continuing. 

I thought they were meant to end, but today's task still rewards with lockboxes. 

Good luck to those still to get Howard

----------


## Hiromi

Kind of annoyed by the lockboxes continuing, could have saved 20 gold from my limited stockpile, at least I got some of that back from the pvp event

----------


## Kevinroc

Hit the 50 command point jackpot today. (I still think Mary Jane should pop up and tell us we hit the jackpot whenever we get the best prizes in the roulette.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I've almost got my entire cast either at level 15 or ready for level 15 training.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Hit the 50 command point jackpot today. (I still think Mary Jane should pop up and tell us we hit the jackpot whenever we get the best prizes in the roulette.)
> 
> I've almost got my entire cast either at level 15 or ready for level 15 training.


Great! Congratulations. And I agree, she totally should. XD

----------


## hulahulk

> Hit the 50 command point jackpot today. (I still think Mary Jane should pop up and tell us we hit the jackpot whenever we get the best prizes in the roulette. )
> 
> I've almost got my entire cast either at level 15 or ready for level 15 training.


Nice!! I must be next for the prize.

I have 118 heroes at 15. Colleen is training for 10, Howard is midway full of XP at 14. The few left are at 14.




> Great! Congratulations. And I agree, she totally should. XD



*sigh* <3 <3

----------


## Kevinroc

> Great! Congratulations. And I agree, she totally should. XD


Ha.  :Big Grin: 




> Nice!! I must be next for the prize.
> 
> I have 118 heroes at 15. Colleen is training for 10, Howard is midway full of XP at 14. The few left are at 14.


I've hit the 50 CP jackpot before. (And even said the same thing about MJ before.) Not saying this to jinx you or anything.

I only have 17 characters left who aren't already at level 15 or ready to train to level 15. Of course, I do lack Misty and Colleen. And with Betty and Bucky on their way...




> *sigh* <3 <3


They should give us playable MJ. She'll use baseball bats and microphone stands as weapons. Those villains won't know what they're in for!  :Wink:

----------


## hulahulk

if MJ were in the game, I'd never log out! Unless I get a forced refresh or combat validation error or something of course.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> They should give us playable MJ. She'll use baseball bats and microphone stands as weapons. Those villains won't know what they're in for!


Those sound like great ideas for some of her moves, but as for her costume and powers, I say go with...



Spider-Island MJ!  :Smile:

----------


## hulahulk

Squirrel Girl alts are in the game, but a post on the PD forum says no Spec Ops this week.

Also, Misty Knight is ready for general recruitment.

----------


## Kevinroc

Howard The Duck lockboxes are also over.

----------


## hulahulk

PD also released updated profile pics of Lizard and Kraven, who apparently will be future lockbox heroes. Looks like they have a fair amount of material planned.

----------


## Cmbmool

> PD also released updated profile pics of Lizard and Kraven, who apparently will be future lockbox heroes. Looks like they have a fair amount of material planned.


I hate to ask, but how can you tell of those are real and not fakes ?

I mean while it's true in their comic book histories, we don't know if it's officially confirmed or not.

----------


## lilyinblue

> Howard The Duck lockboxes are also over.


I came up short.  7 covers with 4 bars of my duplicate meter filled for number 8.

----------


## Kevinroc

http://marvel.com/news/video_games/2...nce_spec_op_32

Spec Ops 32 details.

Zzzax is the group boss and we're getting Winter Soldier lockboxes. (I thought for sure they would save Bucky lockboxes for the Civil War tie-in.)

It sounds like Betty, or She-Rulk, has some great passives and such.

They announced what deploys would be required but didn't elaborate on which characters you actually need to reveal the Epic Boss. Those heroes are Molly Hayes, Falcon, Spider-Girl (Anya Corazon), Captain America, Hawkeye, and Black Widow. I already have them all but these are the characters you should be looking at if you don't have everyone.

----------


## hulahulk

> I hate to ask, but how can you tell of those are real and not fakes ?
> 
> I mean while it's true in their comic book histories, we don't know if it's officially confirmed or not.



I'm only going on what the creator of several MAA FB pages posted. To be honest, I can't tell if they are real or not, but the page creator is convinced they are. They look real enough. They were posted along with those of the new SO weapons and items. I'll see if I can post them here and people can decide for themselves.



EDIT: I tried saving the pics and uploading them but they didn't take. Some sort of error message. Maybe this isn't worth the time. We'll find out eventually anyway.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> http://marvel.com/news/video_games/2...nce_spec_op_32
> 
> Spec Ops 32 details.
> 
> Zzzax is the group boss and we're getting Winter Soldier lockboxes. (I thought for sure they would save Bucky lockboxes for the Civil War tie-in.)
> 
> It sounds like Betty, or She-Rulk, has some great passives and such.
> 
> They announced what deploys would be required but didn't elaborate on which characters you actually need to reveal the Epic Boss. Those heroes are Molly Hayes, Falcon, Spider-Girl (Anya Corazon), Captain America, Hawkeye, and Black Widow. I already have them all but these are the characters you should be looking at if you don't have everyone.


Thanks for the info!

Lol at Zzzax... the villain guaranteed to be the last in any alphabetical listing of Marvel characters ever, I bet.

The only one in your list that I don't have is Falcon, but maybe I'll get him since he's guaranteed to have a movie costume at some point... Depends on whether he's required for the Epic Boss and if it's less expensive than gold-skipping the task.

----------


## hulahulk

They keep dragging their feet on the release. *cue Final Jeopardy theme song*

----------


## Kevinroc

The new Spec Ops is finally here.

----------


## hulahulk

Group Boss ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzaaaxx is going to take some strategy to maximize silver winnings and LB's. He's tougher than Kingpin. Which is good.

----------


## krisis

Against Scrapper Zzzzzzzzzzzzxxxxxx I was able to get him below 50% in my first fight with Worthy She-Hulk! However, his disabling of tech sucks for my typical agent strategy, which is heavy on buff.

----------


## sethchristianmartel

> I came up short.  7 covers with 4 bars of my duplicate meter filled for number 8.


That sucks Lily, sorry. I filled the entire last bar and just got him on the last day. But was 2 short for Hybrid last year.

----------


## legion_quest

I've been having great success against Zzzax using Fixer and Sabretooth, plus the agent wearing the suit that lets him clear debuffs as a quick action (the second birthday suit I think). 

Make sure you switch Fixer to Tac and place a bomb in the first round. Second round switch him to Blaster and place a bomb. 

Have Sabretooth hit Zzzax as much as possible to maximise bleeding, while his second attack has exploit attrition, so the more bleeds the better. 

Have Agent just do anything that can apply negative statuses on Zzzax, while clearing negative statuses as much as possible using a mix of equipment and the suit quick action. 

Round three (or sooner if playing against blaster Zzzax), you have Fixer detonate his bombs. The tac bomb will make Zzzax weakened/dizzy/slowed and the fourth one, and then the blaster bomb applies radiation. He should already have 3x bleeding from Sabretooth, plus whatever your agent has managed to apply. The blaster bomb will take off about 30k damage if set up properly, as it has exploit attrition, and Sabretooth's next attack, if he's well ISO'ed for damage, will also hit hard, due again to exploit attrition and all the nice statuses Zzzax is left with after Fixer's bombs. 

For the Bruiser version, I swap out Sabretooth for Scarlet Witch and use her level 1, 2 and 4 to apply status effects for similar high hits, plus the added bonus that she might be able to cast something useful on the team. 

Currently opened 40 boxes for 4 covers.

----------


## hulahulk

5 covers, 2 dupes.

Been playing around with different hero combos against Zzzaxx. I'll have to dust off Fixer.

Not seeing any luck with getting roulette weapons or new isos.

Finishing last research tomorrow. That's fine, I'm low on U-isos anyway.

----------


## hulahulk

double post

----------


## krisis

I also went 5 covers and 2 dupes on my first round of opens, thanks to MEGA Group Bosses from my allies on Day 1!

I'm still fixated on Worthy She-Hulk for most of my high damage needs. She's not quite as fussy as the Fixer or Sabretooth strategies, which don't work for me quite as consistently if they miss a turn. 

If you have either ISO that gives her Hulk Up and L15 to give her an enraged, her L6 Stomp gets its Deadly Crits almost every round (plus, it also Exploits). Pair that with her Burst of Speed (with an Energize ISO) after the first turn to maximize her turns at bat with Hulked Up already in play. 

Granted, I tend to also have some form of Ignore Defense going on a Group Boss, but in those situations she does 20-50k per hit. With the first round to set up Hulked Up, that gives her 4-6 shots at bat with Stomp (I always let her get the "fleeing" strike). It has become totally normal for me to top 200k in every boss fight except Blaster. Since she's single-handedly dealing damage, it frees you up to bring a character with a chancier strategy (like Fixer) or a support character (bonus points if they add Flanked, which keeps her in Hulked Up and adds another 5-10k per hit).

Related: L15 She-Hulk and Fixer have become my go-to "quick mission-clearing" combo for daily missions. Throw in War Machine and every battle lasts one round per wave.

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah, I matched up Skirn and Kuurth vs 2 scrapper GB's just now. Agent had the Bruiser Elite Iso.

First GB only had 6% to start so that went quick.

Second had 70% to start and I took him down to 5% before he fled. If only I could have taken one more turn!

When Skirn had 5 Hulk Ups, she did 30K to 60K damage. Agent followed up with 5K to 10K with the Relentless Rapier. Kuurth had applied 2 Runes to him. They exploded for 12K to 20K.



I'm up to Task 24 of the list, so I should have RSH tomorrow if I can get enough U-isos. Got my 6th cover this morning.


Up to 127 Level 15 heroes. The rest are all at 14.

----------


## Kevinroc

I've only recently completed the final research task. Now I have to fight the group boss 5 times. Who knows when that will be.

On the level front, with the exception of Misty Knight, all of the characters I have (which is everyone except for Betty, Bucky, and Colleen) are either at level 15 or ready for training to reach level 15. (Misty is at level 14.)

----------


## legion_quest

Stuck at Task 20 because I cannot get any of those damn pills to drop.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Stuck at Task 20 because I cannot get any of those damn pills to drop.


The best way is character-specific deploys.

I know, that's not saying much, lol.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I've only recently completed the final research task. Now I have to fight the group boss 5 times. Who knows when that will be.


Turns out it was earlier tonight. Proceeded to use up some of the energy I had gathered and finished the rest of the tasks.

Red She-Hulk recruited.

(4 Bucky covers.)

----------


## legion_quest

> The best way is character-specific deploys.
> 
> I know, that's not saying much, lol.


I always so all the deploys, but just having a dry patch. It's not exactly urgent, just annoying.

----------


## hulahulk

They are not dropping as readily as usual. My guess is PD will tweak the drop rate as the Spec Ops progresses. I saw tons of U-isos in deploys so far. Helped in my recruitment of Betty.

----------


## hulahulk

Changes with the upcoming PvP:

No Hellcat. Kraven as the Reward and Lizard as the Lock Box prize.


https://www.playdomforums.com/showthread.php?298427

----------


## Kevinroc

> Changes with the upcoming PvP:
> 
> No Spitfire. Kraven as the Reward and Lizard as the Lock Box prize.
> 
> 
> https://www.playdomforums.com/showthread.php?298427


No Hellcat, you mean. Spitfire was a recent Spec Ops reward hero.

----------


## hulahulk

> No Hellcat, you mean. Spitfire was a recent Spec Ops reward hero.


Yep. No Hellcat. I must have had a Disoriented debuff or something on me when I first typed that

----------


## baltiroo

Bummer that we won't get Hellcat now. Strange that we're getting Kraven as the PVP reward but since I never play PVP except when a lockbox is involved, so I guess I'll be playing this season.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Yep. No Hellcat. I must have had a Disoriented debuff or something on me when I first typed that


Lol!  :Wink: 




> Bummer that we won't get Hellcat now. Strange that we're getting Kraven as the PVP reward but since I never play PVP except when a lockbox is involved, so I guess I'll be playing this season.


I know, it's such a bummer! I'd rather have any female character than a villain as a reward hero! Villains like Kraven should only be Lockbox heroes (though I wouldn't particularly want Kraven anyway).

However, at least we're still getting her eventually. Maybe she'll be next PVP's reward or even a General Release hero now...

I always play PVP, but only to get to the Gold League for the 10 Gold.  :Smile:  Lock Boxes are definitely a nice additional reward, though.

----------


## legion_quest

It begins.

I had a feeling with a sequel coming they'd stop, or at least slow down on, releasing new characters/sprites.

----------


## hulahulk

> It begins.
> 
> I had a feeling with a sequel coming they'd stop, or at least slow down on, releasing new characters/sprites.



Yeah, I read that the dev teams from both games share an office. Between throwing spitballs at each other and gossiping at the water cooler, I'm sure they will be diverting some manpower from this game towards Part 2.

----------


## krisis

As always, I am annoyed to be receiving playable villains that in hardly any context would ever be heroes in the comics. Lizard occasionally gets some redemptive qualities, but unless I'm forgetting something major, Kraven is always a pretty bad dude. Why couldn't we get Beetle, who is barely a villain?

At this point any semblance of the game matching up with the comics has trickled away - it's naked commerce and game balance. I still keep up with it, but it's not the fun it was in 2014.

----------


## legion_quest

I'm not sure I actually 'play' the game anymore. 

I just play the Spec Ops and PvP when there is a lockbox character just simply to collect everyone. 

On that note, Winter Soldier recruited after the last pair of covers appeared first time, without any need to fill the bar.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> As always, I am annoyed to be receiving playable villains that in hardly any context would ever be heroes in the comics. Lizard occasionally gets some redemptive qualities, but unless I'm forgetting something major, Kraven is always a pretty bad dude. Why couldn't we get Beetle, who is barely a villain?
> 
> At this point any semblance of the game matching up with the comics has trickled away - it's naked commerce and game balance. I still keep up with it, but *it's not the fun it was in 2014*.


Agreed. :-/ And yet, I'm still playing. Though for the last year or so, I've really just been playing the Spec Ops and PVP when they come out, the exception being when I recruited Nerkkod.

Also, I just got Bucky, woot! Now I don't have to fight any more group bosses.




> I'm not sure I actually 'play' the game anymore. 
> 
> I just play the Spec Ops and PvP when there is a lockbox character just simply to collect everyone. 
> 
> On that note, Winter Soldier recruited after the last pair of covers appeared first time, without any need to fill the bar.


Congratulations! Me, too! The last two covers came one after the other for me, too, weird. XD

I'm still waiting to see if something happens with this game where it gets so bad I decide not to play anymore...

But if I'm being honest, I'll always continue playing this so long as they continue to tie into the MCU, lol.

----------


## Kevinroc

I've only got 6 covers. I'm probably still a long ways away from Bucky.

I did get Misty Knight ready for level 15 training. That means the only character I have to grind with is Betty.

----------


## hulahulk

Got my 7th cover. I really hope I don't have to max out the progress bar to get Bucky.


For Betty, I've been using the ATT/DEF/ACC reactive isos. 5 of those so far. I'll fill the last 3 slots with ATT/DEF/EVA. She's hitting pretty hard at level 9; she seems to finish most battles at full health or close to it.

----------


## Hiromi

Got the 1000 eiso daily spin, there goes any worry about this Spec OP

----------


## Kevinroc

The new Kraven PVP with Lizard lockboxes are now up.

----------


## legion_quest

I hate when they do this. Finish one thing before you put up another

----------


## hulahulk

Patch notes:

https://www.playdomforums.com/showth...63#post3593363



and "stealthy" patch notes:

http://avengersalliance.wikia.com/wi...ary_28.2C_2016



Signpost was nerfed. One of the oldest and best items in the game, and they nerf it.

----------


## legion_quest

50 boxes, 5 covers.

I didn't notice the 'fight 15 battles for 30 boxes' task, so when that completed it was a very nice surprise!

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I haven't seen a signpost in ages.

----------


## hulahulk

Still don't have Bucky (20 more LBs). 4 Lizard covers & 1 dupe so far.

----------


## Kevinroc

Betty is now ready for Level 15 training.

I just got my 7th Bucky cover.

I have 4 covers for Lizard.

----------


## legion_quest

> Betty is now ready for Level 15 training.
> 
> I just got my 7th Bucky cover.
> 
> I have 4 covers for Lizard.


How did you get her up so fast? Is there some trick I'm just missing or are you just able to play more than me?

----------


## Kevinroc

> How did you get her up so fast? Is there some trick I'm just missing or are you just able to play more than me?


I've already gotten all the characters I have at level 15 or ready for level 15 training. So I was able to focus exclusively on Betty.

I don't have anyone else to train at the moment.

----------


## lilyinblue

The day has come.

I think I'm retiring from this game.  I took the weekend off and came back to another PvP tournament with another lockbox hero to chase and I said to myself, "Ugh.  I don't wanna."

It's just getting too hard for me to keep up.   But... it was fun while it lasted.  Have fun, kids.   :Smile:

----------


## CIA

> The day has come.
> 
> I think I'm retiring from this game.  I took the weekend off and came back to another PvP tournament with another lockbox hero to chase and I said to myself, "Ugh.  I don't wanna."
> 
> It's just getting too hard for me to keep up.   But... it was fun while it lasted.  Have fun, kids.


Lizard is actually one of the easiest LB hero to get, 100 LBs just for tasks.

----------


## Kevinroc

Lockboxes are just a slog. I had to completely fill out the 7th bar for Bucky, and now I'm halfway through the final bar. Meanwhile, I literally have no characters that need experience in any capacity. (And I still only have 4 Lizard covers.)

I think the whole lockbox system needs to be completely rethought so it doesn't seem so tedious.

----------


## lilyinblue

> Lockboxes are just a slog. I had to completely fill out the 7th bar for Bucky, and now I'm halfway through the final bar. Meanwhile, I literally have no characters that need experience in any capacity. (And I still only have 4 Lizard covers.)
> 
> I think the whole lockbox system needs to be completely rethought so it doesn't seem so tedious.


Yeah.  It wasn't so bad when they weren't coming out so frequently.  I had never missed one... but now I have three unfinished.

----------


## hulahulk

> The day has come.
> 
> I think I'm retiring from this game.  I took the weekend off and came back to another PvP tournament with another lockbox hero to chase and I said to myself, "Ugh.  I don't wanna."
> 
> It's just getting too hard for me to keep up.   But... it was fun while it lasted.  Have fun, kids.




Awww, take a break and come back if you feel up to it. :Embarrassment:

----------


## hulahulk

I 100% agree the lockbox process is ridiculous. Especially for those associated with PvP. I seem to have the worst luck with those, although I'm at 5 covers already this time around. And it seems like I get 10 gold more often from the roulette whenever there are LBs involved. 

What PD does so often is NOT reward those who play consistently. BUY GOLD foolish mortals!!!!

----------


## Hiromi

If I had known the simulator battles were worth near 4k exp per character I'd have a lot more level 15s right now

----------


## Kevinroc

> If I had known the simulator battles were worth near 4k exp per character I'd have a lot more level 15s right now


And a lot less silver.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hiromi

I've been playing this game long enough that i probably have God knows how many millions of silver worth of items collecting dust in my inventory on top of the various millions of actual silver I have, no it's SHIELD points that I'm worried about, everyone on my friends list best be prepared to get bombed by em in free gifts cause I've gone through over a thousand of them already over the last two weeks or so

----------


## hulahulk

I have nearly 70,000 Shield points.

----------


## Kevinroc

Still at 7 covers for Bucky. One more dupe until I completely fill the last bar.

Still at four covers for Lizard. One more dupe until I fill out that bar.

I hate lockboxes so damn much.

----------


## Kevinroc

Filled out the bar for Lizard so I will be getting my fifth cover soon.

But I finally got Bucky. Yay! (I also had both training rooms reserved for two on their way to level 15s, so I won't be able to actually level up Bucky until later.)

----------


## hulahulk

Only 5 spaces left on the progress bar for my 8th Lizard cover.




PvP reeeeaaaallllly sucks this tourney.

----------


## legion_quest

Got the complete task for the extra 30 boxes today, plus with yesterday and today's 5 battle win boxes, I had 40 to open. All dupes. 

I had two random boxes left over, as I'd won a 2 box bonus on the daily spin at some point. Opened them on a whim. 7% chance came through, my 8th cover (cover 1) popped up. 

Lizard recruited!

----------


## CIA

Daimon as Breaker of Souls



Count Nefaria

----------


## legion_quest

Daimon looks pretty darn cool, will enjoy that costume I'm sure. 

Count Nefaria also looks good. 

Any dates?

----------


## Hiromi

Daimon looks straight out of Warhammer 40k

----------


## hulahulk

Chapter 10 required heroes for completion:

Screenshot_120.jpg





Have I mentioned how much I hate PvP this time around? Grrrr

----------


## Kevinroc

Filled out the last task bar. Lizard recruited.

Now I have Bucky, Colleen, and Lizard to level up. And more than a few characters waiting to train to level 15.

----------


## hulahulk

Also got Lizzy.

All my heroes are at 15 except him and Bucky.

----------


## hulahulk

Let's hope for Ch 10 today, tomorrow, or Friday.


I've taken a break from PvP since I got Lizard. Only a few attacks on defense since then for an over all gain of 4 points.


Lizard is kinda boring to use. Just got him to level 9.

----------


## CIA

Apparently the next SO hero is Cammi.

I hope the story isn't based on Undercover cause the book was an abomination.

----------


## hulahulk

Hmm, yeah I just saw that. I'm not familiar with her. Any speculation what class she would be?

----------


## Kevinroc

Hit the 50 CP jackpot this morning.

And got Bucky ready for level 15 training. Now I only have Lizard and Colleen.

----------


## baltiroo

> Apparently the next SO hero is Cammi.
> 
> I hope the story isn't based on Undercover cause the book was an abomination.


Really? Cammi? Wow. Talk about scraping the barrel on this one. While I'm glad that the character will be a younger one, sad that it's not Wiccan or Hulking.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Really? Cammi? Wow. Talk about scraping the barrel on this one. While I'm glad that the character will be a younger one, sad that it's not Wiccan or Hulking.


Stingray?  Starfox?  Sunspot?  Mantis?  Moondragon?  Sersi?  Quasar?  US Agent?  Machine Man?  Jocasta?  Darkhawk?  Thunderstrike?  Justice?  Firestar?  Shang Chi?  Jack of Hearts?  Hell...why not the original Guardians of the Galaxy (and not the red neck Yondu please...)

There are plenty of other great characters that have been Avengers in the comics that they have yet to touch but somehow they keep missing the boat...

Also - anyone else noticing all the season 1 chapter 12 missions being down?

----------


## baltiroo

> Stingray?  Starfox?  Sunspot?  Mantis?  Moondragon?  Sersi?  Quasar?  US Agent?  Machine Man?  Jocasta?  Darkhawk?  Thunderstrike?  Justice?  Firestar?  Shang Chi?  Jack of Hearts?  Hell...why not the original Guardians of the Galaxy (and not the red neck Yondu please...)
> 
> There are plenty of other great characters that have been Avengers in the comics that they have yet to touch but somehow they keep missing the boat...


YES!!!! To all the ones you mention. It would be AMAZING to have ALL (or at this point) ANY of them in the game!

----------


## hulahulk

Yes to all ^



Got Kramer....errrr...Kraven. Until last night I wasn't sure I was able to hold my position. Then a light went on.....BRB and Victor zapped in on offense for me. I was able to move up to the comfort zone. Turns out, I didn't need to anyway. Barely got attacked today.

----------


## Kevinroc

http://marvel.com/news/video_games/2...n_2_chapter_10

Season 2 Chapter 10 details.

PVP season 28, with Hellcat, launches AFTER S2C10.

----------


## Cmbmool

Well all we need is to see how Hellcat functions in the game and I'll be happy camper.

----------


## Kevinroc

Season 2 Chapter 10 is live.

----------


## CIA

Electro covers found.

----------


## Hiromi

The Herc/Constrictor heroic battle is the most poorly designed POS fight in the history of this game, I refuse to do it again until it's nerfed significantly.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> The Herc/Constrictor heroic battle is the most poorly designed POS fight in the history of this game, I refuse to do it again until it's nerfed significantly.


I got through it once - it all is dependent on what benefits he gets - the first time I went through it - he got page of Vishanti, Crippler, Burst of Speed for multiple turns, then more Vishanti and Swarma which were free moves before his attack which generalized me

Was not even close

Second time I played through it - I got two counter attacks and was able to take him down

----------


## Hiromi

Basically that, I can understand a difficult fight, but one completely dependent on RNG just triggers me hard

----------


## Cmbmool

Has anyone checked out the recent storyline plot to Chapter 10 ?

I mean they're really ratcheting up the stakes for the heroes.

----------


## hulahulk

Took many tries to get the 65K score for the Mags/Reed heroic. Finally did it with a perfect 70.5K.

Got Angrir. I like his skillset. Not sure about him being PvP viable yet.

----------


## hulahulk

> Electro covers found.



And those of Shocker, too, from what I saw posted. Now we just need Rhino

----------


## Sardorim

> Really? Cammi? Wow. Talk about scraping the barrel on this one. While I'm glad that the character will be a younger one, sad that it's not Wiccan or Hulking.


Indeed. So many more I would rather have. Like Rachel Grey-Summers.

I've quit the game for awhile as its just too much to try and play catch up. They could do so much more to help those that weren't there since launch but they don't abd it hurts the game.

----------


## Kevinroc

I spent the 10 gold to do the Mags/Reed team-up task. That one was just far too frustrating for me to want to keep dealing with.

----------


## CIA

Hellcat up, Electro up. Bruiser suit is Ice-based.

----------


## hulahulk

One of my allies mentioned that we will be getting Ronan as a LB hero in the near future.

So, Electro now. Shocker has been mentioned. And Ronan.

Seems like there is more future material being leaked lately to go with the increase of current material.

2016 is off to a great start.

----------


## Nightstar1441

If that's the case - I hope we get Annihilation or classic Ronan costume as an alternates as I despise the movie version

----------


## legion_quest

Can tell it is going to be one of 'those' seasons - 50 boxes opened, 4 dupes. All cover #8

----------


## hulahulk

> Can it is going to be one of 'those' seasons - 50 boxes opened, 4 dupes. All cover #8


40 boxes, 4 covers. My luck won't hold, and yours will get better.


A few LB heroes ago, I had a run in which I got 4-5 dupes of the same cover, too. Strange how that happens.

----------


## Kevinroc

50 boxes.

1 dupe.

4 covers.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Already scored all the E-Iso (Herc and Constrictor) and A-Iso (Storm) from the 10.1 - usually not this lucky...

----------


## hulahulk

Lotsa goodies for the 4th Anniversary promotion. I'm considering 1 uniform and 2 or 3 of the isos. It'll be nice to get 80 gold, 90 CP, and 4 million silver.

----------


## Nightstar1441

DETAILS

HOWARD’S GOT A PLAN!
14 days of reward goodness brought to you by Howard the Duck! Be sure to login every day and collect on Howard’s generosity through a daily task.
Each new daily task starts at 02:00 PST / 10:00 UTC

Date - Reward
3/4 - 40,000 Silver
3/5 - 4 Gold
3/6 - 30 CP
3/7 - 6 Gold
3/8 - Agent Gear (D1S-i5-5P4R7A)
3/9 - 8 Gold
3/10 - 400,000 Silver
3/11 - 12 Gold
3/12 - 60 CP
3/13 - 14 Gold
3/14 - Agent Gear (Impending Doom)
3/15 - 16 Gold
3/16 - 4,000,000 Silver
3/17 - 20 Gold

Curious what those tasks might be

----------


## Nightstar1441

Finally got all my owned characters (except Lizard - level 8 and counting) up to level 15.

The new suits seem nice - if I play this right - I should have enough gold to get them all and start bankrolling to save up for the one character I don't own yet (Sabretooth)

----------


## hulahulk

Glitchiness everywhere!

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Glitchiness everywhere!


What type of glitches you seeing?  No issues so far on my end today

----------


## hulahulk

> What type of glitches you seeing?  No issues so far on my end today


There's my AOU Thor's Mighty Shroud not working right. It should be there at the start of a fight and often is not.

An ally of mine referred to a glitch with the new 3 slot Bruiser uniform healing way more than it should when equipped with the Elite iso.

And Classic Gamora is supposed to grant True Strike to all allies but only she has it. No passive icon for it on the allies, and of course enemies dodge way too often.

----------


## Hiromi

combo breaker isn't working the way it should again, know Spitfire at least is follow up attacking through it.

----------


## hulahulk

The new Bruiser suit glitch has something to do with the new Grit Iso. It apparently stacks healing with how much Grit the agent has. My ally put in a ticket.

----------


## Kevinroc

New interview about Spec Ops 33.

http://marvel.com/news/video_games/2...nce_spec_op_33

Kate Bishop and Spider-Gwen are required to fight the Epic Boss in Mission 3.

----------


## Nightstar1441

I am whelmed with their character selection...

----------


## Starleafgirl

I don't know anything about Avengers Arena, but... girls! More female characters! Yay.

I'd be more thrilled if they were mutant girls though. ;D

----------


## hulahulk

I like the limits on who we can use in a mission. Forces me to use other heroes I wouldn't normally choose. The weapons set looks okay.

PvP has so many layers of complexity now. It's too much. I'm doing fine on offense with Spitfire & Elsa, but nothing seems to work on defense.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I like the limits on who we can use in a mission. Forces me to use other heroes I wouldn't normally choose. The weapons set looks okay.
> 
> PvP has so many layers of complexity now. It's too much. I'm doing fine on offense with Spitfire & Elsa, but nothing seems to work on defense.


Yeah, I seem to be doing worse on defense than usual as well, lol.

----------


## Captain M

I no longer play this as it takes too much of my time. (Can't wait for the sequel though)

But really happy to see Cammi and Deathlocket.

Hopefully this means in the future we can get a Braddock Academy SO and we can get Apex as a boss. Anachronism as a SO hero. Cullen as a PvP hero and Nara as a lockbox hero. It will probably never happen but the thought of this makes me super excited.

----------


## hulahulk

> Yeah, I seem to be doing worse on defense than usual as well, lol.



-150 or so in the last 24 hours for me.

----------


## Kevinroc

Just got Electro. And I only have a few more characters before everyone before him has trained to level 15.

----------


## Hiromi

Putting off leveling my characters is really coming back to bite me, as my backlog is getting pretty crazy even with two training slots, I'll have Electro in 3 days or less to add to it

----------


## hulahulk

I'm at 6 covers but I haven't earned the 40 LBs yet today. I filled the progress bar for the 6th cover. I really hope my luck improves for 7 & 8

----------


## MCBT

I finally got Electro. Took shorter in comparison to the others.

----------


## CIA

SO up

Tasks:

Defeat 6 Iso-Saurs
Defeat X-23
Use Victor Mancha
Complete 3 Deploys
Defeat Madam Masque
Research Provisions Kit
Collect 2 distress calls
Complete 3 Flight Deck Missions
Get 2 star mastery in Mission 1
Use Kate Bishop in Combat
Research Cybernetic Glove
Use Cybernetic Glove in combat
Defeat Flag Smasher
Win 2 PVP battles
Defeat Death Locket
Research Plasma Launcher
Use the Plasma Launcher
Get 2 Star Mastery in Mission 2
Defeat Batroc
Use Cammi in combat
Research Quickdraw Plasma Pistol
Use Quickdraw Plasma Pistol in Combat
Defeat Baron Zemo
Get 3 Stars of Mastery in Missions 1, 2 and 3.
Defeat Epic Death Locket

----------


## Sardorim

Eh I might try it out but not sure if I'll get Cammi as that's another character I cannot afford to level. They really need to address CP and Silver inflation that only gets worse over time.

So many things they could fi to make the game enticing and a path to actually catch up yet they don't.

Not hardcore in the game anymore, so focusing on the little stuff.

Like I want that Captain Marvel alt.

I know it isn't the best alt but I like the look of it.

----------


## hulahulk

I broke down and got two new a-isos.

Lethal, which adds Despair to a debuff action.

and

Ailing, which adds Endemic to a debuff action.

----------


## CIA

> I broke down and got two new a-isos.
> 
> Lethal, which adds Despair to a debuff action.
> 
> and
> 
> Ailing, which adds Endemic to a debuff action.


Me too, looks like Nul is back to the meta

----------


## hulahulk

> Me too, looks like Nul is back to the meta


I gave them to Kuurth, who I'm using on defense with Spitfire (trying something new today). I figured my defense is set up for attack. As long as my Spitfire can go first (and AI plays her right), she can take out one opponent. Then Kuurth can eventually jump in and prevent healing and removal of debuffs, plus all her annoying rune stuff. So far I'm 2 & 2 with this setup.

Since most players are seeing huge losses on defense, I think the last day of the tourney will be more of a bloodbath than usual. Bigger losses mean more attacks to compensate.

PD has certainly changed things again. I'm not sure what to think about it. Too much too soon, I guess.

----------


## hulahulk

Update: I took the Lethal and slotted it with Nul. Switched Kuurth out for him on defense.

----------


## Hiromi

Nice of Playdom to not only nerf a big part of pvp 3 days before the end of the season, but also to introduce a bug to Iron Fist that basically takes away any use he had left, f'ing brilliant move

----------


## GozertheGozarian

What was nerfed?

----------


## Hiromi

Magic Warding, it now removes one magic effect per turn instead of negating them completely, which I'm fine with, however they also manaed to make introduce a bug to iron Fist's white crown outfit so his Heart of Shou-Lao ability functions liken his vanilla version and doesn't activate his second set of abilities


Dear God I forgot how much I hated Iso-Saurs, never mind how fucking overpowered they are against this limited set of heroes without an agent and items backing it up, this may be the first spec ops I just say fuck it , but seeing two of the scrapper raptors get 8 turns in a row is making me lose my shit

----------


## MJ Tanner

That's where I am... I don't care about Cammi at. all. so I'm not going to put up with frustrating (not I didn't say difficult) battles with the stupid overpowered dinosaurs.

----------


## CIA

Managed to get 3 stars, so some tips for combos in the M1, since M2 onwards the hero selection is unrestricted.

Karolina + Victor can max charge Karolina on the second turn for massive damage, her shield can mitigate damage too.
Victor or Mayday + Cammi, deploy Magnetized and the mines on Cammi's combo are activated as soon as you finish the move. Add another debuff dealer for even more damage and maybe an one hit kill

The main problem of the mission is that they paired some of the worst characters in the game with the strongest minion type.

----------


## legion_quest

The Iso-Saurs are annoying, but not impossible as long as you have the characters levelled up. 

The downside really is the lack of healing/debuff removal. If they just allowed the item chest to be used then we'd still have the challenge of limited characters, but at least be able to heal against the mental anguish/radiation/bleeds the dinos can hit the team with. Sadly, none of the characters can heal or debuff. Couple that with no one but the Runaways having any team up bonuses and it means 3x play through for 3 stars, maybe even 4.....

With PvP, I actually played all the way up to the top end of vibranium, went to bed and got knocked all the way down to gold. The imbalance, the super characters (bloody Chosen) and the fuck-ton of debuffs that cant be removed any more has made PvP even less about tactics and even more about how much gold you want to buy and spend on special stuff. It drives me insane, but luckily, I only play PvP for lockboxes and got Electro yesterday.

----------


## Hiromi

I'd wager there's a bug involved some where because the extra turn ability for the scrappers seems to be proccing WAY too much, even with my Runaway characters all 10+ and fully ISO'd there's just not much they can do when two of the damn buggers are getting 3-5 turns per round(Death Locket fight in paticular, never mind that fight forces you to use Nico which means they'll be double attacking and stacking radiation debuffs with every turn, it's been virtually impossible to get to round two without at least one dead, and the other two low on health and heavily debuffed)

Edit: And for lower leveled agents without all the characters it must be virtually impossible

----------


## hulahulk

The changes to Magic Warding have messed up Despair. I've seen it removed after 1 round. It's supposed to be irremovable and last 2 rounds.

----------


## krisis

I can usually remain pretty sedate about this game, but I just went through an ALL DUPLICATES run at my 6th, 7th, and 8th covers and I am pretty annoyed. I don't mind collecting lockboxes or opening lockboxes. However, when the max number of boxes you might need is THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY they need to devise ways to actually give you that many effing lockboxes rather than having you spend $20 to get a Lockbox character..

The PVP season is typically 20-24 days, which is 120 boxes max. Maybe you get lucky on a third of those days and score on the spin, padding out your taking another 35ish boxes. You get another 100 for finishing the weekly tasks.

That's 255 - a hundred boxes shy of dealing with everything going to the full duplicate count. That means you have to skip out on pulling 11 duplicates. And, heaven help you if you need the full 105 extra boxes, you've spent the gold equivalent of 200CP. Luckily, I've been banking gold for a while now and this didn't make too ridiculous a dent in my coffers, but I am still ticked. If the game actually gave me a way to earn more boxes I'd do it.

(Yes, I know there is another day of PVP and I could have picked up 15 more boxes that way. But, (a) it wouldn't have helped and (b) I don't have time for it tomorrow).

----------


## Kevinroc

Just a general progress post.

Spec Op progress: Started the final research task. Two stars on missions 1 & 2. One star on mission 3.

I have finished training all of my characters to level 15 except for Electro. Feels weird to not have both training rooms in use.

----------


## hulahulk

> I can usually remain pretty sedate about this game, but I just went through an ALL DUPLICATES run at my 6th, 7th, and 8th covers and I am pretty annoyed. I don't mind collecting lockboxes or opening lockboxes. However, when the max number of boxes you might need is THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY they need to devise ways to actually give you that many effing lockboxes rather than having you spend $20 to get a Lockbox character..
> 
> The PVP season is typically 20-24 days, which is 120 boxes max. Maybe you get lucky on a third of those days and score on the spin, padding out your taking another 35ish boxes. You get another 100 for finishing the weekly tasks.
> 
> That's 255 - a hundred boxes shy of dealing with everything going to the full duplicate count. That means you have to skip out on pulling 11 duplicates. And, heaven help you if you need the full 105 extra boxes, you've spent the gold equivalent of 200CP. Luckily, I've been banking gold for a while now and this didn't make too ridiculous a dent in my coffers, but I am still ticked. If the game actually gave me a way to earn more boxes I'd do it.
> 
> (Yes, I know there is another day of PVP and I could have picked up 15 more boxes that way. But, (a) it wouldn't have helped and (b) I don't have time for it tomorrow).


I maxed out the bar for Cover #7 & 8. Almost did for #6. I'll get Electro tomorrow -- I may have to buy 5 LBs to do so.

They really need to find an additional way for players to attain PvP LBs. Heck, the 2LB roulette prize is nearly useless. They should throw in a 3LB prize on the roulette to balance it. They should also add LBs to the daily roulette.  





> Just a general progress post.
> 
> Spec Op progress: Started the final research task. Two stars on missions 1 & 2. One star on mission 3.
> 
> I have finished training all of my characters to level 15 except for Electro. Feels weird to not have both training rooms in use.


I'm doing the final research, too. I came within 4,000 points of 3 starring Mission 3 in one run.

I have 2 of the set weapons so far (Daily and Epic). They extended the Spec Ops duration, so farming for those pieces will be easy. I like what I've seen from the A-isos so far. I hope to get more of those, too.

----------


## CIA

http://comicbook.com/2016/03/17/excl...-up-for-aveng/

----------


## MCBT

I was playing against Deathlocket in the 2nd chapter of the Spec ops and all of sudden as I fight her, it says it needs to refresh the game. Twice. And my internet is fine so what gives?

----------


## hulahulk

> I was playing against Deathlocket in the 2nd chapter of the Spec ops and all of sudden as I fight her, it says it needs to refresh the game. Twice. And my internet is fine so what gives?


They've been having problems with this SO. Playdom rushed the rollout. Plus, many newer players are having a tough time with Mission 1 due to the restrictions. PD announced they will be making some adjustments "soon". Cammi is bugged, too. Something about healing the team when using her grit move, plus her followup does no damage.

----------


## MCBT

Ah, so it's not just me. In any case, I managed to finish Mission 2 with no problems finally.

----------


## krisis

This SpecOp is probably the first time I have one-starred a mission in the history of the game. 

They just need to give Cammi an implied "Solid Nap" ISO for the purposes of that mission. Or, really, just the final boss fight. Everything else about it is a fun difficulty level, but that fight is very hard to get through without a consistent heal.

----------


## Kevinroc

Task 25 complete. Cammi recruited.

----------


## crimsonspider89

> This SpecOp is probably the first time I have one-starred a mission in the history of the game. 
> 
> They just need to give Cammi an implied "Solid Nap" ISO for the purposes of that mission. Or, really, just the final boss fight. Everything else about it is a fun difficulty level, but that fight is very hard to get through without a consistent heal.


Use Squrrel Girl in her Howard cosplay.

----------


## CIA

Cloak & Dagger next PvP

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Cloak & Dagger next PvP


Finally!!!!  An awesome choice - that put a big ass smile on my face!

----------


## krisis

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

As soon as we got Ka-Zar and Zabu I was like, "This better mean we can get Cloak and Dagger in the future."

Also, +1 for sorta mutant-adjacent characters  :Wink:

----------


## hulahulk

This is good news.

But, darn it all to heck, I really, really, really need a break from PvP.

----------


## baltiroo

> This SpecOp is probably the first time I have one-starred a mission in the history of the game. 
> 
> They just need to give Cammi an implied "Solid Nap" ISO for the purposes of that mission. Or, really, just the final boss fight. Everything else about it is a fun difficulty level, but that fight is very hard to get through without a consistent heal.


Same here. First time I ever had a one star mission in SO. I am completely frustrated with this SO. So much so, that I have yet to go back and replay it. I will eventually play it but it's a slog and not a fun game play.

----------


## hulahulk

The Deathlok Tech pieces aren't dropping either. I only have 5. I've 4 starred Missions 2 & 3, and am on my way to 4 starring 1. I've done every deploy. I have Cammi training for 7, by the way.

----------


## crimsonspider89

> The Deathlok Tech pieces aren't dropping either. I only have 5. I've 4 starred Missions 2 & 3, and am on my way to 4 starring 1. I've done every deploy. I have Cammi training for 7, by the way.


Easiest way is mission 1 do Karolina deploy and abort. 

Repeat.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Cloak & Dagger next PvP


Happy to hear it!




> Easiest way is mission 1 do Karolina deploy and abort. 
> 
> Repeat.


Great idea -- has this worked for you?  :Smile:

----------


## crimsonspider89

> Happy to hear it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea -- has this worked for you?


Been going a bit slower since and 4 starring first. What I am going to do.

----------


## MCBT

I beat Deathlocket the first time but I'm getting my ass handed constantly. How'd you guys take her down?

----------


## hulahulk

This is the Cammi teamup, right?

Cammi needs Amazing Spiderwoman or Victor Mancha with her. The e-iso that heals with a recharge helps if you have her already, but sounds like you don't. Keep using the magnetized moves after she places a mine.

Also, Nico and Carolina do good damage.

Having the heroes at 15 really helps.

Playdom just made adjustments to Mission 1, so it might be easier to get through that battle now.

----------


## Nightstar1441

I gotta admit - Cammi is a pretty sucky character (playable game-wise - not looking to insult her fans)...I thought her selection was weak to begin with but playing her...it's just as bad...

----------


## hulahulk

I agree. Very low damage (except for the exploding mines), boring skillset, and she has a glass jaw (base health isn't too bad though). I'm relegating her to the flight deck. At least she's a good pilot.


Our last general release was Elsa Bloodstone a few months ago. Anyone care to speculate who could be next?

----------


## Nightstar1441

I was thinking about the Cloak and Dagger class - we have a unique opportunity to actually see our first Infiltrator/Blaster class character

As for our next general release...they've been trying to shove younger heroes down our throats with rather bland skill sets to boot.  I can see us getting another Young Avenger (Patriot) or maybe someone like Firestar or Justice?

And even though I'd like someone off my classic wish list...it'll probably be Deathlocket...lame...

----------


## krisis

I'd love some New Warriors, but it feels out of place, since we don't have any of them!

I think it is kind of weird that Kate is the only Young Avenger. Since he has showed up in other games and is starring in a book right now, I'd expect Wiccan as a sort of Nico counterpoint.

From the Runaways, we've got all the major ones now, right?

I doubt anyone cares enough about Avengers Academy (although, who knows, Reptile could be cool) and the X-Men/FF embargo leaves out a slew of characters people would snap up in a second.

I still can't believe we don't have Sunspot, especially with him headlining New Avengers.

----------


## MCBT

> This is the Cammi teamup, right?
> 
> Cammi needs Amazing Spiderwoman or Victor Mancha with her. The e-iso that heals with a recharge helps if you have her already, but sounds like you don't. Keep using the magnetized moves after she places a mine.
> 
> Also, Nico and Carolina do good damage.
> 
> Having the heroes at 15 really helps.
> 
> Playdom just made adjustments to Mission 1, so it might be easier to get through that battle now.


It's the one with Spider-Gwen, Kate Bishop and Victor Mancha but I think the adjustments helped me greatly. But thanks for the advice.  :Smile:

----------


## crimsonspider89

Well the Academy kids were in LEGO The Avengers so they have a chance. Cammi and Deathlockette were there as well.

----------


## baltiroo

> I gotta admit - Cammi is a pretty sucky character (playable game-wise - not looking to insult her fans)...I thought her selection was weak to begin with but playing her...it's just as bad...


I feared that would be the situation and from the limited play I've experienced so far with Cammi, I'm highly disappointed.




> I was thinking about the Cloak and Dagger class - we have a unique opportunity to actually see our first Infiltrator/Blaster class character
> 
> As for our next general release...they've been trying to shove younger heroes down our throats with rather bland skill sets to boot.  I can see us getting another Young Avenger (Patriot) or maybe someone like Firestar or Justice?
> 
> And even though I'd like someone off my classic wish list...it'll probably be Deathlocket...lame...


That would be really interesting about the class change up with Cloak and Dagger. I'm really interested in them. Well, in a few months when they are finally available!

And I'd LOVE to have Firestar or Justice in the game. Like a dream! But some more Young Avengers would be great. Surprised we only have Kate, but ALL of the Runaways.




> I'd love some New Warriors, but it feels out of place, since we don't have any of them!
> 
> I think it is kind of weird that Kate is the only Young Avenger. Since he has showed up in other games and is starring in a book right now, I'd expect Wiccan as a sort of Nico counterpoint.
> 
> From the Runaways, we've got all the major ones now, right?
> 
> I doubt anyone cares enough about Avengers Academy (although, who knows, Reptile could be cool) and the X-Men/FF embargo leaves out a slew of characters people would snap up in a second.
> 
> I still can't believe we don't have Sunspot, especially with him headlining New Avengers.


And I so wish that we could get Sunspot. That would be incredible! Or any of the X-Men/FF characters we can't get.

----------


## legion_quest

Sunspot would be a cool character to have appear, as would Wiccan and Hulkling. 

May as well get Songbird in and have that whole Avengers team. 

I have 300CP and nothing to spend them on. General release characters would be a good way to do it!

----------


## hulahulk

We are overdue for a general release character. Last one was Elsa Bloodstone a few months ago, right?

----------


## baltiroo

> We are overdue for a general release character. Last one was Elsa Bloodstone a few months ago, right?


Very true.

New PvP is up with Shocker as Lockbox reward. Not sure if mine is acting up, but I don't have a PvP challenge for extra lockboxes. Cloak and Dagger looks cool though.

----------


## Cmbmool

Had to skip the PVP task for this current SO because of some bug reset default in the current game prevents me from playing PVP. Does anyone else have this bug or is it just me ? 

Also which new E-ISO and A-ISO did you score from this current SO ?

Something tells me we're getting SOME BIG NAMED character to push us to the Civil War territory of this game. I'm curious to see how this game tries to adapt the storyline.

----------


## Kevinroc

I'm still expecting Sharon Carter for the CA: Civil War tie-in spec ops.

I would have expected Bucky lockboxes there too, but they already did that.

In other news, I've already sent Cammi for level 15 training. Until I get Shocker or Kraven, I've got nobody to level up.

----------


## hulahulk

> Very true.
> 
> New PvP is up with Shocker as Lockbox reward. Not sure if mine is acting up, but I don't have a PvP challenge for extra lockboxes. Cloak and Dagger looks cool though.


The Task List is listed on the Patch notes to have supposed to start yesterday but nothing yet for anyone. I'm guessing today, as they have staggered the two releases in the past.




> Had to skip the PVP task for this current SO because of some bug reset default in the current game prevents me from playing PVP. Does anyone else have this bug or is it just me ? 
> 
> Also which new E-ISO and A-ISO did you score from this current SO ?
> 
> Something tells me we're getting SOME BIG NAMED character to push us to the Civil War territory of this game. I'm curious to see how this game tries to adapt the storyline.


I don't know about that bug. You might want to send in a ticket.

A-isos I've won: the one that applies Straining to enemies, the one that adds Covered to Protect moves, and one other I can't recall right now
E-isos I've won: Complex Maneuver (chance to avoid interrupts)

Could we see Klaw as a character?




> I'm still expecting Sharon Carter for the CA: Civil War tie-in spec ops.
> 
> I would have expected Bucky lockboxes there too, but they already did that.
> 
> In other news, I've already sent Cammi for level 15 training. Until I get Shocker or Kraven, I've got nobody to level up.


Sharon Carter would be a nice addition, as would a Black Panther Alt uni.

Electro and Patsy are at 14. Cammi is almost done training for 12.

----------


## krisis

Maybe playable Baron Zemo as a lockbox for Winter Soldier? He's in the movie, already in the game, and allows for more Thunderbolts teamups.

----------


## Kevinroc

I'm still waiting for Songbird to make her appearance in this game.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Movies with costumes don't get LB.

----------


## baltiroo

> I'm still waiting for Songbird to make her appearance in this game.


YES!! She has such a different game play than currently in the game. And such a history. We need her now!!!

----------


## Starleafgirl

So I've played through the current Spec Ops Mission 1 two times and I'm still one-star.

I'm very close to two-starring it though, which means I can finally move on from that task.

As you can tell by my slow pace, I am not enjoying this.

It is painful, particularly that Boss fight. Last time I defeated her, it was only thanks to Nico coming back to life and pwning them all. And previously when I tried not having any blasters on that team ('cos the boss is a Tactician), I got KO'd.

Tell me... does the Agent get to join your party for Missions 2 and 3?

'cos if I'm stuck trying to three-star all three missions with only these kid characters, I'm going to say to hell with it.

Most regular battles aren't bad now that I've figured out what combinations work, but it's just SLOW going!

----------


## hulahulk

> So I've played through the current Spec Ops Mission 1 two times and I'm still one-star.
> 
> I'm very close to two-starring it though, which means I can finally move on from that task.
> 
> As you can tell by my slow pace, I am not enjoying this.
> 
> It is painful, particularly that Boss fight. Last time I defeated her, it was only thanks to Nico coming back to life and pwning them all. And previously when I tried not having any blasters on that team ('cos the boss is a Tactician), I got KO'd.
> 
> Tell me... does the Agent get to join your party for Missions 2 and 3?
> ...



2 & 3 are a breeze. Yes, your agent plus any hero combo, just like regular missions. I've leveled up Electro and Hellcat in 2 & 3. I'm also getting big points using Spitfire, as there a lot of Infiltrators.

I agree, it is very slow going for most players. I've 5 starred 2 & 3. I'm saving 1 for last, hoping to build up my stash of Usos.

Playdom did tweek it a bit, but using just the kiddies really, really sucks. At least throw the agent in, PD!

----------


## Starleafgirl

> 2 & 3 are a breeze. Yes, your agent plus any hero combo, just like regular missions. I've leveled up Electro and Hellcat in 2 & 3. I'm also getting big points using Spitfire, as there a lot of Infiltrators.
> 
> I agree, it is very slow going for most players. I've 5 starred 2 & 3. I'm saving 1 for last, hoping to build up my stash of Usos.
> 
> Playdom did tweek it a bit, but using just the kiddies really, really sucks. At least throw the agent in, PD!


Thank goodness -- I'll try to put some effort into doing Mission 1 again so that I can actually get this character, sigh. XD

I agree, just throw in the agent somehow, I don't care what the justification needs to be, haha.

----------


## crimsonspider89

> Thank goodness -- I'll try to put some effort into doing Mission 1 again so that I can actually get this character, sigh. XD
> 
> I agree, just throw in the agent somehow, I don't care what the justification needs to be, haha.


Runaways are your friends. 

Nico/chase/victor have an 11 team up bonus. Victor/Karolina can get you epic overkill by going victor's level 6 then Karolina's level 9. Each static charge trigger gives her an energy stack. Then there is Mayday method.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Runaways are your friends. 
> 
> Nico/chase/victor have an 11 team up bonus. Victor/Karolina can get you epic overkill by going victor's level 6 then Karolina's level 9. Each static charge trigger gives her an energy stack. Then there is Mayday method.


Those are some of the combos I've noticed, too, thanks -- except Mayday, I don't have much luck with her. The problem with going the Runaways route is that I don't have Victor, so I can only use him in certain battles when they let me, haha. Those battles always seem to go better than the others, though... So when I don't have Victor, I go Nico/Chase/Karolina.

Oh well, I'll keep trying Runaways combos, I've had the most luck with them, despite the few time I tried to Spider-Team-Up my way out of situations with Mayday, Gwen, and black-suited Spider-Girl. It might help if I had actually ever used spiders regularly before this Mission...

----------


## UltimateTy

Watch the Civil War Spec Op be a costume like AoU lol

----------


## legion_quest

50 boxes opened, 3 covers, 2 dupes. 

Not a bad start I guess. 

I still have so many people to level to 15. Everyone is just sat at 14. It takes sooooo long to get enough points!

----------


## baltiroo

> 50 boxes opened, 3 covers, 2 dupes. 
> 
> Not a bad start I guess. 
> 
> I still have so many people to level to 15. Everyone is just sat at 14. It takes sooooo long to get enough points!


I usually wait until I have about 180 lockboxes before opening, so it'll be a while before I see how it goes.

I have all the characters except the PVP reward heroes and most are at 14 (you are right it's a long slog to get them enough points - mostly because I don't play the game as much as I used to and they mostly get their points through the flight missions), but I have 50 total level 15 characters. Going to be quite a long time before all of them are all top levels. Oh well.

----------


## krisis

> I usually wait until I have about 180 lockboxes before opening, so it'll be a while before I see how it goes.
> 
> I have all the characters except the PVP reward heroes and most are at 14 (you are right it's a long slog to get them enough points - mostly because I don't play the game as much as I used to and they mostly get their points through the flight missions), but I have 50 total level 15 characters. Going to be quite a long time before all of them are all top levels. Oh well.


When you say "points," do you mean Silver or XP? Because, if you mean XP, you need to become better friends with the Simulator missions for each class  :Smile:  I'll start a new hero in the top-level simulation as early as L6 to speed up his or her leveling.

On that topic, for folks addicted to the Simulator missions - who is your best L15 ringer for each class - i.e., the hero you can send in to completely throw off the balance and ensure a win for lower-level heroes? Clearly, class-changing heroes have a major upper-hand.

So far, I've really only settled on Daimon or Fixer as a Blaster and Magneto as a Tactician.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Black Bolt is my tactician.

----------


## hulahulk

In the Simulator, I tend to use only 1 hero that needs XP, paired with 2 maxed out heroes.

Blasters:        IW and either Thor, Scarlett Witch or BRB
Bruisers:        Hulk and She-Hulk (Skirn)
Scrappers:     Spitfire and either Union Jack or Angela
Tacticians:     Magneto and either Dr. Strange, Black Panther or Rescue
Infiltrators:    Spiral and whomever, -or- Fandral and Hogun
Generalists:   Destroyer and whomever, usually Noir


I use this method because I had some bad luck keeping heroes alive using 2 low level heroes in the tough match.

----------


## CIA

MAA Zero announced

http://marvel.com.fhw1.clonezone.link/maazero

----------


## krisis

> MAA Zero announced
> 
> http://marvel.com.fhw1.clonezone.link/maazero


That is the one good April Fools joke I've seen all day AND ALSO I would pay money to play that.

----------


## Kevinroc

For the Simulator.

Blasters: Vision and Mayday (in her Amazing Spider-Girl costume)
Bruisers: X-23. No real partner for her.
Scrappers: Wolverine. Sometimes paired with Union Jack. Sometimes paired with Sabretooth.
Tacticians: Black Panther and Emma Frost (P5 outfit)
Infiltrators: Kitty Pryde (Shadowcat costume) and Elektra
Generalists: Punisher and Taskmaster

----------


## baltiroo

> When you say "points," do you mean Silver or XP? Because, if you mean XP, you need to become better friends with the Simulator missions for each class  I'll start a new hero in the top-level simulation as early as L6 to speed up his or her leveling.
> 
> On that topic, for folks addicted to the Simulator missions - who is your best L15 ringer for each class - i.e., the hero you can send in to completely throw off the balance and ensure a win for lower-level heroes? Clearly, class-changing heroes have a major upper-hand.
> 
> So far, I've really only settled on Daimon or Fixer as a Blaster and Magneto as a Tactician.


I meant XP. And I've played simulator a little, not much. I still haven't completed Blaster, Infiltrator, Scrapper, Bruiser, Generalist yet. Either I need to put on a level 15 character to help out (which I see as a waste) or figure out a better combo.

Also... I got Cammi... Womp Womp...

----------


## krisis

> I meant XP. And I've played simulator a little, not much. I still haven't completed Blaster, Infiltrator, Scrapper, Bruiser, Generalist yet. Either I need to put on a level 15 character to help out (which I see as a waste) or figure out a better combo.
> 
> Also... I got Cammi... Womp Womp...


Now that we have simulator I have all heroes ready for training at all times - it's actually made it so I can play the game with characters I enjoy playing instead of constantly grinding up boring characters who need a ton of experience.

I figure - we get three tries for free each day, so if I go at one with lower level characters and lose it's not such a big deal - plus, it's one of the few challenging PvE aspects of the game. I can always re-try with my wringers.

That said, there tends to be an easiest high level fight in each classes's simulator, because it either has less of the counter-class or less bleeds or DOT in the first round of the fight. I think ones with the Wrecking Crew tend to be the easiest, since they don't really do anything bad other than stun.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Deathlockette coming as CO and Kraven general release. 

On blaster, just throw Wanda and go chaos shield. No more bleeding to death.

----------


## prodcgamer

yeh, bleeding to death is in the past

----------


## CIA

Deathlocket in game, CO starts tomorrow.

Another hero found in the servers.


Gentlemen, behold:

----------


## Nightstar1441

about time...bravo Playdom for getting it right (Cloak and Dagger and Songbird)

Now...about that silly mutant ban...

----------


## Kevinroc

> I'm still waiting for Songbird to make her appearance in this game.


Looks like I'll just have to wait a little bit longer.  :Smile:

----------


## CIA

https://www.playdomforums.com/showth...13#post3714513

Next PvP

----------


## hulahulk

I like the sound of that 

Bwaahahahahahahahaa


Anyway, I had done the Daily mission this morning hoping to farm for the TO Endoskeleton (it still eludes me). The new tasks for Death Lockette include doing the daily to get a collectable piece. Unfortunately, I did the daily too soon, as I got the normal 1000 XP instead of the new item.

----------


## Kevinroc

Kraven recruited.

Shocker recruited.

Not too bad, I say.

----------


## baltiroo

> Deathlocket in game, CO starts tomorrow.
> 
> Another hero found in the servers.
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, behold:


So happy about this development! Although I wish I didn't have to wait until the middle of summer to finally get her - I never go far in PVP rewards. But LOVE that Songbird is coming to the game. And yes, if the stupid mutant ban was lifted all would be right!

----------


## hulahulk

6 covers for Shocker. 2,573 duplicates or so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MCBT

I so want Songbird but I never win PVPs. I'm always a few ranks below.  :Frown:

----------


## legion_quest

> I so want Songbird but I never win PVPs. I'm always a few ranks below.


She'll go general release for 135CP a month or so later. Lots of time to farm CP if you need to

----------


## MCBT

If it's just a month, that's fair. Same time I could wait for Cloak and Dagger too I guess.

----------


## Lee Stone

Are they going to continue development on Avengers Alliance now that Avengers Alliance 2 is out?
Will one of the two suffer neglect like Avengers Alliance Tactics did?

----------


## crimsonspider89

> Are they going to continue development on Avengers Alliance now that Avengers Alliance 2 is out?
> Will one of the two suffer neglect like Avengers Alliance Tactics did?


Depends. 

IF people from MAA quit and play MAA2 then MAA dies.

IF MAA2 flops it dies.

IF both prosper, then both continue

----------


## krisis

> Are they going to continue development on Avengers Alliance now that Avengers Alliance 2 is out?
> Will one of the two suffer neglect like Avengers Alliance Tactics did?


It will be interesting. Everyone thought Tactics would be a MAA-killer due to being 3d and more real-time and then it flopped. Yet, I think Playdom is desperate to break into mobile with one of their Marvel games, and the MAA mobile versions were always just a port. Plus, I think they're hedging their bets a bit in case people stop using Flash in-browser.

Bottom line: They have a lot of incentive to get this right, and all they have to do for MAA to keep making them money is ship a few characters every month.

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah, we are getting 2 more chapters at the very least, plus whatever Spec Ops and PvP tourneys they want to throw at us during that time. Since we seem to get a new chapter every 6 months or so, we have at least a year left. Which takes us well into 2017. We have plenty of movies and shows debuting in that time, too.

----------


## Kevinroc

Recruited Death Locket. Which is good because I've already finished training Kraven and sent Shocker for his last round of training.

----------


## hulahulk

I got Shocker and DLet today. Cammi's a few thousand away from being ready for 15 training. Holding steady with a small buffer in ADA. I am sure that C & D will be mine -- currently 115 & 5 on offense. Winning about 30% on defense.

----------


## MCBT

I got Deathlocket and Shocker yesterday. Sweet deal.  :Smile:

----------


## krisis

I love getting two people of the same class at the same time, it makes leveling up so much simpler.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I'd be more than happy if Worthy were banned in PvP.

----------


## hulahulk

> I'd be more than happy if Worthy were banned in PvP.



That certainly would open up the variety of team combos.



Got C & D. Nice array of skills, but their base defense is reaaaaaallllly low. I have a feeling any decent scrapper will eat them alive.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Recruited Death Locket. Which is good because I've already finished training Kraven and sent Shocker for his last round of training.


And now I've sent Death Locket to the training room for the last time (unless/until they bump up the max level for our party members).

I have no one to train currently.

----------


## legion_quest

> And now I've sent Death Locket to the training room for the last time (unless/until they bump up the max level for our party members).
> 
> I have no one to train currently.


I still have half my blasters and all my bruisers, scrappers and infiltrators to train! 

I do not want level 16 for at least another 6 months!

----------


## CIA

Blue Marvel Civil War (II?) SO Hero

----------


## Kevinroc

> Blue Marvel Civil War (II?) SO Hero


Totally surprised we aren't getting Sharon Carter/Agent 13 with the Civil War movie coming out.

----------


## Kevinroc

SO 34 will be a split mission Spec Ops. Rewards are Blue Marvel and Jane Foster Thor. It's not starting on 4/28 as it isn't inspired by CA: CW.

----------


## baltiroo

That is awesome. Excited that Blue Marvel is making it into the game and it will be neat to have Jane Foster in too. Looking forward to the game play. Team Cap.

----------


## MCBT

I want them both!

----------


## hulahulk

I hope they are both powerhouses enough to take on the Worthy characters

----------


## Kevinroc

Required heroes for the next spec ops.

https://twitter.com/MAAInsiders/stat...02032853442561

(Julia) #MAA1 SO34 deploys: leather jacket hates purple, equine thunder god, and Asgardian angel.

Sounds like Jessica Jones, Beta Ray Bill, and Angela.

----------


## Kevinroc

New Spec Ops is up. Have fun, everyone.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Special Ops is live

----------


## Nightstar1441

> New Spec Ops is up. Have fun, everyone.


Great minds.... :Big Grin:

----------


## CIA

http://pastebin.com/7Gx2fVek

Tasklist

----------


## Nightstar1441

Be careful guys - my sequence did not play out correctly.

I now have to play through everything again to get to Carol as a boss which did not trigger until mission 3 was completed

----------


## legion_quest

I am completely lost. I';ve completed 4 tasks, and now it seems to move the task progression onwards I have to complete mission 3? I haven't even completed mission 2 yet!

----------


## GozertheGozarian

It speeds up considerably once the first research is unlocked.

----------


## legion_quest

This is really irritating. They've locked the paths, so to do mission 2 for each side, you have to re do mission 1, and to do the opposite of whatever you need to mission 3, you have to do 1 and 2 again. 

At least I figured out it wasnt bugged, the missions just dont appear until a set point, rather than just complete one and a new one appears like usual. 

It seems like a good story, and I like the challenge of the computer using the alt. suits with access to all their bonuses, but I wish they had made it more clear how the mission system worked with this spec op.

----------


## hulahulk

I'll finish this Monday or Tuesday night, depending on my free time and real-life energy. These days, I wish I could convert some of my stored game energies (over 11,000) to my real life *sigh*

----------


## Kevinroc

Spec Ops complete. Blue Marvel and Jane Foster recruited.

----------


## crimsonspider89

https://www.facebook.com/avengersall...934778/?type=3

Mantis confirmed.

----------


## Cmbmool

> https://www.facebook.com/avengersall...934778/?type=3
> 
> Mantis confirmed.


She'll might get her movie alt by the time of the sequel.

----------


## Kevinroc

https://twitter.com/maainsiders

In #MAA1 news that is sure to ruffle some feathers, Songbird has asked to be excused from the next PvP tournament.

The character stepping up as the next PvP hero may bug some but we think she'll "beet" expectations. #MAA1

----------


## Cmbmool

What a last minute change of plans. So Songbird comes later into the game.

----------


## Kevinroc

Hellcat is available for general recruitment. And the new PVP season, with Beetle as the reward hero, has started.

----------


## Sardorim

Have the characters already for Blue Marvel and Jane Foster but very little time nowadays to play the game. Shame, might miss out on recruiting them.

----------


## baltiroo

Got Blue Marvel, Jane Foster and Hellcat. For a moment I thought wow, I have no new characters to work on... Ha ha ha. Bummed that Songbird is delayed, but curious as to who will be the next general release.

----------


## hulahulk

Locket is training for 14. Shocker is piloting for 15. C&D hanging back at 11. BM & Jane are the new kids at 5. I'm barely playing -- really didn't want PvP to start for another week or so.

----------


## Kevinroc

Hellcat is training to reach level 10 and Jane Foster is training to reach level 12. Blue Marvel is ready to train to level 13, but it was Jane's turn to use the training room.

----------


## krisis

I love getting a pair of same-class characters at the same time - Hellcat and Thor are headed to Level 9 as we speak. I discovered early on that they virtually cannot lose against the Widow/Hawkeye Scrapper high-level simulator if you send them in with Hogun and spam Thor's L2.

I've historically gotten every new character up to L12 in a few days before they get abandoned to the pool, but now I have a glut of L12s, so I'm thinking of pushing up to 13 or 14 as I also work through the glut. I wish there was ANY OTHER WAY to get silver, but I suppose the game needs one true bottleneck since everything else is relatively easy to come by.

----------


## hulahulk

So, I logged in to PvP today to see a +83. Nifty. However, most of those wins were against 1 player. Looks as though there was a glitch in the matchmaking. I feel bad, kinda.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Just got confirmed:

Both worthies appearing( not sure if both costumes unlocked) in chapter 11
Mantis/Moondragon SO reward for BV SO
Richard Rider Nova GR

----------


## baltiroo

> Just got confirmed:
> 
> Both worthies appearing( not sure if both costumes unlocked) in chapter 11
> Mantis/Moondragon SO reward for BV SO
> Richard Rider Nova GR


Don't play with my heart. Are you serious?

----------


## crimsonspider89

> Don't play with my heart. Are you serious?


Yep. Was on a stream earlier. Check out the thread on PD.com

----------


## baltiroo

That is awesome. Can't wait for the REAL Nova to show up! Wink, wink.

Excited about Mantis and Moondragon too. Nice to get these classic Avengers too!

----------


## hulahulk

Someone in one of the game's FB groups also posted a screencap of a comment made on MAA's official forum. It referred to all above, plus......




......





.......




.......



......a mention about Season 3 being likely.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Just got confirmed:
> 
> Both worthies appearing( not sure if both costumes unlocked) in chapter 11
> Mantis/Moondragon SO reward for BV SO
> Richard Rider Nova GR


Mantis and Moondragon...awesome!!!

Richard Rider Nova as a general release!!!  (does ecstatic happy dance) - just made my night/morning!

----------


## Kevinroc

Finished Blue Marvel's training. Jane Foster is off to reach level 15. And Hellcat recently entered the training room to reach level 15.

Looks like I'm all caught up for now.

----------


## Cmbmool

Got Blue Marvel and Jane Foster yesterday.  :Smile:  

I cannot wait to recruit the REAL Richard Rider Nova.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sardorim

Now they need Phyla-Vell....

----------


## MCBT

I am friggin' boss!  :Big Grin:  I killed two birds with one stone, I finally successfully finished Spec Ops. This in a way makes up for losing Red She-Hulk (I badly wanted her!) but I got Blue Marvel *and* Thor (Jane Foster). I wanted them that badly and it took until there were seven days left but it was way worth it.

----------


## hulahulk

So, this PvP season is really one for the ages.

I've done 12 attacks. And my rating is 1280. "How?", you may ask. Excellent defense? Well, yes, but that's not the real story here, kids.

I've been attacked well over 30 times by one player (Agent Rivera) who loses EVERY SINGLE TIME. It all started out pretty innocently enough -- a +15 here, a +14 there. Six pages of battle reports later, I'm still getting +2's and +3's from his attacks. 

I've even done "the right thing" and sent in a ticket to let PD know this guy is getting his ass unfairly kicked (unless of course he is a hack -- but why the strange matchmaking? And I thought the point of hacking was to win battles).

PD's response? They thanked me for bringing it to their attention and that the game needs more honest players like me. This was the first time they have seen a player report "erroneous" green scores.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Cloak and Dagger are available to recruit

----------


## Nightstar1441

Mantis Special Ops is up!

And it sounds like Moondragon will be a possibility as well

Still no Rich Rider Nova though....

----------


## CIA

http://pastebin.com/JHgtfbeF - Tasklist

PvP 31 banner is already in the code and Ronan got a facelift in the code for the LB.

----------


## hulahulk

I like cosmic storylines. I'm diggin' this Spec Ops, too. But WHERE o WHERE is freakin' Adam Warlock??????????

Mantis and Moondragon look good in both appearance and skillsets. The weapon set and isos will be goals of mine to get.

----------


## baltiroo

Is anyone having a problem loading the game? I have been somehow locked out for two days in the English version. I cleared my cache and history. Made sure everything was up to date and it still wouldn't load. I finally tried the game in French and it works. But, what the heck!?!

Starting the Special Ops and it would be nice to actually know what's going on.

----------


## Nightstar1441

It's crashing on me in the epic boss fight - some reason only during the epic boss it creates an flash error

----------


## hulahulk

I had a forced refresh upon slotting one of the new weapons. That's it so far for negative glitches. I benefited from the u-iso glitch -- got a few hundred more after playing for a while

----------


## Nightstar1441

> I had a forced refresh upon slotting one of the new weapons. That's it so far for negative glitches. I benefited from the u-iso glitch -- got a few hundred more after playing for a while


Same here...went from 350 to over 700 at one point - it's allowed me to be on the 4th research process right now and will have plenty of ISO to wrap this one up quickly

----------


## Kevinroc

I've already started the final research task, and have three stars on missions 1 and 2. I should have 3 stars on mission 3 after the next playthrough. Then I'll be all ready to wrap this one up.

----------


## hulahulk

Wow -- good job so far to both of you. My 24 hour research ends tomorrow morning and I won't be able to play much the next couple of days. Might be able to wrap it up by Wednesday.

----------


## krisis

Yeah, I've also been moving slowly on this as I've been writing (and toddler-wrangling) a lot this week. I'm a little bummed that there's no Group Boss - it felt like time for one and I could use the silver - I've almost got all of my remaining L12 heroes up to L13!

----------


## Nightstar1441

I'm still kinda excited that we're getting better character choices - some of the last few characters were really really weak

It's nice to see some stalwarts to the classics (Cloak and Dagger, Mantis, Moondragon) and the rumors of Nova (Rider) and now even Ronan (please please please give the classic or Annihilation costume as alternates - I despise the movie look).  Who knows...maybe this will lead to us getting Swordsman, Quasar, Darkhawk, Gargoyle, Nighthawk and some classic Guardians of the Galaxy?

Timing was right for me on this one - was actually working from home when it kicked off - if i was on the road - I'd probably just be finishing up the second research

----------


## Kevinroc

Rider's not a rumor. They've already shown off his character art. I'm honestly surprised the new Spec Ops started before Rider landed.

----------


## MCBT

Question, when does the next PVP start?

----------


## Kevinroc

> Question, when does the next PVP start?


We don't know definitively. But soon, I imagine.

----------


## MCBT

Just that I keep losing the Practice rounds. I need them to score true wins to complete a task in Spec Ops.

----------


## Kevinroc

Spec Ops complete. Mantis recruited.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Spec Ops complete. Mantis recruited.


Same here - never finished a ops so quickly - also noticing a better drop rate in deploys on the research item than previous special ops

----------


## hulahulk

Got her yesterday, sooner than I planned. I don't have much time to level her this week. I'm planning on farming for the e & a isos towards the end of the SO.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Has anyone seen the psychic vampire buff work?

----------


## Nightstar1441

Moondragon is on the recruit page and there seems to be a simulator challenge for her - daily covert ops challenge?

----------


## Cmbmool

Anyone thinking what will happen next given the end of the current Special Ops ?

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah, I'm guessing Richard Rider Nova will be released any day now. PvP will bring Songbird as a prize. Someone mentioned on FB that Ronan will be a LB hero. I could use a bit of a break from PvP, as I still need to figure out new strategies on offense and defense.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Nova's out - already got him - yes - I'm giddy...

----------


## krisis

> Nova's out - already got him - yes - I'm giddy...


Haha, I just came here to say I was more excited for you to get him than for me to get him  :Smile:

----------


## MCBT

I got Mantis. I did it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## krisis

Holy Glam, Richard Rider's L2 attack is CRAZY. You have your choice of a Quicksilver style series of quick hits against everyone to cause Disadvantage for ALL ENEMIES or him throwing a rock that is half the size of the screen to cause intimidation for ALL ENEMIES. I just watched it again because I thought I imagined how huge it was!

----------


## Kevinroc

> Nova's out - already got him - yes - I'm giddy...


You and my brother are so excited that Rider is in this game. I'm really happy for you guys.  :Smile:

----------


## hulahulk

I'm very psyched for all the Nova fans here!

And keep your eyes peeled for a new Cap-related character tomorrow or *soon*!

----------


## CIA

She is finally here!

Too bad about the sprite.

Also, images for American Knight and Ronan covers are already up.

----------


## Kevinroc

I may be going overboard on my quest to recruit Knight America. I already have 35 Soulstice Stones.

----------


## hulahulk

I farmed a bit, too. 26 for me.

----------


## Kevinroc

Knight America recruited.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> Knight America recruited.


I'm up to 63 - recommend anyone playing the daily today (Thunderbolts) to use Fixer - switch to tact - take the two moves and then switch to blaster and hit all enemies - I'm getting a good drop rate using this strategy

----------


## krisis

> I'm up to 63 - recommend anyone playing the daily today (Thunderbolts) to use Fixer - switch to tact - take the two moves and then switch to blaster and hit all enemies - I'm getting a good drop rate using this strategy


I'd add to that lineup Deadpool, especially if you have Blaster Deadpool at L16. All of his attacks are multi-hit. Between him and Fixer, I'm getting 8-10 per run today.

----------


## hulahulk

Up to 52 via limited play. Juggernaut, Deadpool, and Punisher today.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Scored Knight America about an hour after my last post - currently leveling him up to 7

----------


## Mandrake

Hey Guys,

I haven't played since Howard the Duck became a lockbox character. I was really disappointed that they finally brought in novelty characters and this put me off playing. I've since been playing MAA:2 but have become increasingly disappointed in it, taking forever to power up the characters, the PvP becoming insanely difficult to play as opposing players are way too strong inexplicably and characters taking ages to collect. 

I've been considering coming back into the original but how difficult is it to collect the lockbox and spec ops characters after their respective opportunities have been lost. Do they eventually become available or do I have to wait for sales, buy the lockboxes in bulk or have i missed my chance with some of the characters?

Cheers

----------


## Nightstar1441

special ops characters tend to become available for 200 CP - lockbox characters - I would recommend hoarding gold for when they go on sale and then make your move

There is currently a special ops for Mantis in play with about 9 days left as well as opportunities to get Moondragon and Knight America (one of those novelty characters) by playing the daily missions

----------


## hulahulk

Just got MoonBeam and Boogie Knight.

Moonie's great, even at level 1. I'm hearing Knight is too

----------


## Kevinroc

> Just got MoonBeam and Boogie Knight.
> 
> Moonie's great, even at level 1. I'm hearing Knight is too


Knight is quite good. I've been impressed.

I'm having a little bit of trouble with Moondragon so far. But I'll keep working at it.

They are the only two characters I need to grind right now. Everyone else I have is already at level 15.

----------


## CIA

Knight Riposte damage is off the charts, my lv 3 AK did 45k damage.

----------


## Hiromi

I actually managed to get the entire item set from this spec ops(it's actually pretty easy provided you have the iso, just keep redoing mission 1, you get an insta complete deploy or two at the start), and it is ridiculously powerful when combined

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah, I got the full set, too. It's pretty good. Now it's just a matter of farming for e & a isos.

----------


## Kevinroc

And that's Moondragon off to complete her training. When she finishes her training, everyone I have will be at level 15.

----------


## Nightstar1441

SDCC starts tomorrow and I'm sure we'll get a special ops to start up at some point shortly - speculations anyone?

----------


## hulahulk

So, I was daydreaming at work the other day. Most of the scenes I imagined were of the obvious type, like me starring in the upcoming Baywatch remake, or singlehandedly conquering PD Headquarters in a Navy SEAL style raid, or unleashing a line of computer code that would make all Pokemon Go players’ phones explode in their hands. One daydream involved all 3 scenarios.

Somewhere in between these visions, I had an idea for PvP prizes. The weapons and devices we get for Gold League: PD should create a set of 4 or 5 items that work well together, like those we get for Spec Ops. Some of the prizes have been really ho-hum (dare I say even completely useless? Yes, I dare) in tournaments past. Some are pretty awesome. We’d still get one per tourney – get Gold League or higher in 5 consecutive tourneys and you complete the set.

What do you think?

----------


## hulahulk

> SDCC starts tomorrow and I'm sure we'll get a special ops to start up at some point shortly - speculations anyone?


I'm ready, especially since PvP ends in a week. I'm wondering what the next Spec Ops will be about and who the prize will be.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> I'm ready, especially since PvP ends in a week. I'm wondering what the next Spec Ops will be about and who the prize will be.


Well - with Marvel getting the movie rights of Namor back...also...we still don't have Triton of the Inhumans yet and thinking it would be a great way to get Tiger Shark and Attuma in to the game as well as Stingray, Namorita and even Marrina

----------


## Kevinroc

Faiza Hussain art is up. I don't know if she's going to be Spec Ops, PVP, or general release.

----------


## krisis

Ahh, so cool! I love her!

I wonder if Meggan is far enough away from the X-Men feud that we could get her - after all, she pre-dates the Braddock's getting annexed by X-continuity. (Pity we can't say the same for Pete Wisdom).

----------


## Kevinroc

Faiza Hussain is a general release. And she's available now.

----------


## CIA

She is also broken as hell with those new buffs.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Single enemy boss fights just became a joke.

----------


## Hiromi

If we ever do get another group boss again they'll have to be immune to her

----------


## hulahulk

I'm so over the stamina drain during every fight this tourney. I'm doing things to counter it but my attack numbers suffer because of it

----------


## crimsonspider89

> I'm so over the stamina drain during every fight this tourney. I'm doing things to counter it but my attack numbers suffer because of it


Yeah that and the psychic set just annoy me. Psychic set does too much currently. Used on offensive and dot teams.

----------


## legion_quest

Can anyone explain to me how this is even remotely fair?

----------


## hulahulk

Barely held on to ADA. Finished my battles last night at 1900 and ended the tourney at 1580 while at work all day. Absolutely brutal on defense. My tactic of stacking attack stats on defense no longer works with the current meta.

----------


## hulahulk

> [/IMG]
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how this is even remotely fair?


'Tis messed up, that's what it is

----------


## CIA

Got Adamantium despite the -400 rating I got in the last 24 hours.

By my calculations, the PvP attendance increased for this PvP season even without lockboxes.

----------


## hulahulk

> Got Adamantium despite the -400 rating I got in the last 24 hours.
> 
> By my calculations, the PvP attendance increased for this PvP season even without lockboxes.



Zoinks! You had a bigger drop than I did.

And I think you are right about the attendance numbers. I haven't done a side-by-side comparison in my tourney history rankings, etc., but it certainly had that "feel"

----------


## Kevinroc

Phyla-Vell a.k.a. Martyr is our next PVP reward. (Unless it changes last minute again.)

----------


## baltiroo

> Phyla-Vell a.k.a. Martyr is our next PVP reward. (Unless it changes last minute again.)


Wow!! So happy and excited that Phyla-Vell will be coming to the game. Would be awesome if her brother shows up soon!

----------


## legion_quest

Phylla! 

Awesome, shame it's PVP reward and not general release or SpecOps. Wont get her for months.

----------


## Mandrake

I've noticed that a few spec ops characters (Cammi, Jane Foster Thor & Blue Marvel) are on "gold sale" today, do you think it's worth getting them or should I wait for general release? My main thinking point is will Jane Foster become available in the standard general way since she was a bonus character or something?

----------


## hulahulk

Avoid spending gold on characters. Save it for the high end isos, weapons, and PvP armory items (if you care about PvP, anyway). Try to only spend CP on characters, even if you have to wait a while.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Yep and in order of CP spending goes:

Black Cat/Storm/Kitty for CP farming. 

Then SO requirements 

then chapter mastery/pvp bonus.

----------


## UltimateTy

I have so much gold that I ended up getting Morbius.

I didn't get him for some reason

----------


## Nightstar1441

Summer Stark bonuses for the next two weeks and Beetle is released tomorrow it looks like

Also new agent mech suits

----------


## krisis

Some of this new ISO is MONSTER - especially the 10x stack of Attack/Defense ISO for Scrappers and Blasters. Hopefully we get a gold sale during this event!

----------


## Hiromi

so do the Mech suits actually work now?

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> so do the Mech suits actually work now?


Just tried it, and yes they finally work.

----------


## Hiromi

Woah, I thought that thing was just going to sit in inventory hell forever, though the obvious question is what exactly was so hard about making a recolored Hydra Armor with all the same animations.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Beetle is finally available to recruit.

----------


## hulahulk

Someone on FB just posted the artwork for Ghost Rider's Worthy uniform. I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Someone on FB just posted the artwork for Ghost Rider's Worthy uniform. I'll see if I can find it.


MAA posted it on one of their twitter accounts. Ghost Rider and Black Knight's Worthy outfits.

----------


## hulahulk

I love the artwork. Let's hope their skillsets live up to the Worthy name.

----------


## Cmbmool

Gold sale is up. This could be the only chance to purchase all the mech armor in one go.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Phyla PvP is live.  Ronan is the lockbox hero.

----------


## krisis

Ugh, PVP lockboxes. Definitely my least favorite aspect of the game.

----------


## hulahulk

Checking out the character skills, Ronan looks rather ho-hum. Phylla seems much more useful.

----------


## legion_quest

Whatever happened to the game forums? They've been down forever. 

I liked to go and read the patch notes to see what they'd randomly changed

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> Whatever happened to the game forums? They've been down forever. 
> 
> I liked to go and read the patch notes to see what they'd randomly changed


You can get patch notes here.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Whatever happened to the game forums? They've been down forever. 
> 
> I liked to go and read the patch notes to see what they'd randomly changed


They got hacked.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/disney-play...breach-1573584

----------


## baltiroo

Yeah, not a fan of the PVP lockboxes because then I have to play PVP. Any idea of the next Special Ops? I still have over half of my heroes to get to level 15. Slow slog. Phyla-Vell looks really cool, Ronan not so much.

----------


## crimsonspider89

http://marvel.com/news/video_games/2...n_2_chapter_11

Chapter 11 soon.

----------


## CIA

Chapter 12 later in the month confirmed too.

----------


## CIA

The hottest rumor on the interwebs is that we are getting so much content for MAA1 because MAA2 will be phased out.

----------


## krisis

> The hottest rumor on the interwebs is that we are getting so much content for MAA1 because MAA2 will be phased out.


Really? That's the opposite of all of our fears - that MAA1 was pushing lots of in-game purchases and trying to get to Chapter 12 because they would support the game less actively after that.

Is interest in MAA2 relatively low? 

(If so, do you know how they could fix that? MUTANTS.)

----------


## CIA

> Really? That's the opposite of all of our fears - that MAA1 was pushing lots of in-game purchases and trying to get to Chapter 12 because they would support the game less actively after that.
> 
> Is interest in MAA2 relatively low? 
> 
> (If so, do you know how they could fix that? MUTANTS.)




MAA2 is doing really bad.

----------


## crimsonspider89

MAA2 was doomed to fail. The game didn't have any aim. Collectors/casuals/hardcore pvpers/comic readers weren't interested it. Its downloads was nonexistant as well. 

Why they didn't give us a CA:CW tie in but gave it to them, to try to save it.

----------


## Nightstar1441

are the mech suits worth the gold investment?

----------


## baltiroo

Glad to hear about the new chapters. Looking forward to them. And it's neat to see Crossfire and Yellowjacket make it into the game. Not sure about the mech suits. Been wanting to get one before they go away though.

Not really surprised about MAA2, but glad that MAA1 is continuing on. And hopefully this mutant ban is lifted soon.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> are the mech suits worth the gold investment?


Maybe generalist, but the vortex suits look better so far.

----------


## legion_quest

7/8 for Ronan. Been getting really lucky on the daily PVP spin for extra boxes. 

Glad to hear the game will hopefully continue to a Chapter 3. 

Still hoping against hope for Silver Surfer to show up. He's my last 'most wanted' character now Rich is in game. 

A Spec Ops vs Heralds, possibly even with another herald like Firelord as a lock box hero really writes itself.....

----------


## Nightstar1441

> 7/8 for Ronan. Been getting really lucky on the daily PVP spin for extra boxes. 
> 
> Glad to hear the game will hopefully continue to a Chapter 3. 
> 
> Still hoping against hope for Silver Surfer to show up. He's my last 'most wanted' character now Rich is in game. 
> 
> A Spec Ops vs Heralds, possibly even with another herald like Firelord as a lock box hero really writes itself.....


With Rich in the game you can easily tie into Firelord and Air Walker since they're both from Xandar and that would be a nice opening for bringing in the Surfer

We should also be getting Namor now too as the movie rights are now back in Marvel's hands

So list your top 5 wants and your top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game' yet and for fun - pick the class you think they should be set at  :Smile:

----------


## Cmbmool

I am truly hoping that the rumor of Marvel Avengers Alliance 2 near cancelation isn't true. I mean we had news of the next SO and Chapter coming soon in MAA 2.

It can't be that hard to update and add in NEW characters to a mobile game. Right ? 

I mean look Marvel Avengers Academy which already added Squirrel Girl into the game.

----------


## hulahulk

Dang, Firelord and Airwalker would be awesome.

6 covers and 3 (4?) dupes so far. Tinkering with both offense and defense. For the last couple of tournies I held back doing daily attacks. I'm building up my defensive stats so I think I will play more battles. Hoping for green numbers.

----------


## hulahulk

And Surfer still is my #1 choice, followed by Adam Warlock.

Can you imagine a whole season of introducing the heralds? Worthy vs heralds, even????? Oooo! And Gladiator, folks! Gladiator!!!!

----------


## GozertheGozarian

There has to be a D-list red shirt, like Jack of Hearts.

----------


## baltiroo

> So list your top 5 wants and your top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game' yet and for fun - pick the class you think they should be set at


*Top 5 Wants*
Namor - bruiser
Sunspot - bruiser
Justice - tactician/blaster
Firestar - blaster
Dazzler - blaster

*Top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game' yet*
Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell) - tactician
US Agent - scrapper
Sersi - blaster
Arachne (Julia Carpenter) - scrapper
Darkhawk - blaster/scrapper

----------


## crimsonspider89

My top 5
Namor-Bruiser
Jubilee-Blaster/Bruiser(if go with vampire)
Sunspot-Tactician
Silver Surfer-Generalist
Scarlet Spider(Kaine)-Bruiser/Infiltrator(unsure which)

----------


## hulahulk

Got my 7th cover. Only 3 more spaces on the progress bar for Ronan.


*Top 5 Wants*

I have more than 5, but I will keep it brief:
Silver Surfer -- Blaster/Bruiser or Blaster/Tac
Adam Warlock -- Generalist or Tac
Namor -- Bruiser or Bruiser/Scrapper
Gladiator -- Blaster/Bruiser
Firelord or Nova (herald) -- Blasters or Airwalker -- Tac. Would love to see Morg and/or Terrax as Epic bosses.

It would be nice to see the Elders of the Universe introduced -- can you imagine the Grandmaster, Champion, or the Runner as a Group boss? Or, how about the Stranger (he's a notch below Galactus, so he might be too powerful to have in the game. Playdom powered down High Evolutionary, Thanos, etc., though, so who knows.)

*Top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game' yet*

I have more than 5 here, too:
The original members of the GOTG. It would be nice to see some tribute to the Galactic Guardians, too. Heck, throw in Wonderman's Hollywood alt from the GOTG timeline.
New Warriors, including Darkhawk
Original Drax alt
Sersi
US Agent
Starfox
One of the other Ghost Riders

----------


## legion_quest

Top 5 list, take the same 5 as my 5 for both! 

1) Silver Surfer - Generalist 
2) Namor - Bruiser 
3) Adam Warlock - Tactician 
4) Sersi - Scrapper
5) USAgent - Infiltrator/Scrapper

----------


## Nightstar1441

Ok - I'll share mine too:

Top 5 Wants
Jack of Hearts - tactician/blaster
Paladin - generalist
Stingray - scrapper/blaster
Adam Warlock - tactician
Air Walker - tactician/blaster


Top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game' yet
Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell) - tactician
Namor - bruiser
Silver Surfer - genralist with blaster/bruiser benefits
Monica Rambeau (Pulsar) - tactician/blaster
Polaris - blaster (they really need to lift the mutant ban)

I'd love to get Quasar (Wendall Vaughn) and Triton to finish up the Inhuman Royal Family - honorable mention for some villains we are missing too - Scorpion, Wizard, Klaw and Rhino stick out

And I was thinking Stranger would make an awesome group boss as well - nice call out hulkahulk

----------


## krisis

For a little perspective, here were our most-wanted characters in November 2014




> I'm only including characters with more than one vote.
> 
> 1. Polaris
> 
> She won by a significant margin
> 
> 2. Spider-Man 2099
> 3. Nova
> 4. Namor
> ...


From that Top 20 (in which 2 were already announced) group we got another 25% - Spider-Man 2099, Nova, Cannonball, Cloak & Dagger, and Beta Ray Bill - not bad!

Also, here was my speculation about what characters we could see from ANAD Marvel from last fall:




> - Hellcat (solo book and on Jessica Jones TV show)
> - Ms. Marvel (everywhere!)
> - Lady Thor (in ANAD Avengers)
> - Sunspot (in New Avengers)
> - Wiccan (in New Avengers
> - Hulkling (in New Avengers)
> - Songbird (in New Avengers)
> - Spectrum (in Ultimates)
> - Miss America (in Ultimates)
> ...


We went 4 for 14 on those.

----------


## krisis

*My Current Top 5 Most-Wanted are:*

1. Dazzler
2. Siryn or Banshee
3. Polaris
4. Rachel Grey
5. Madrox The Multiple Man
(between Cloak & Dagger and Ms. Marvel summoning Lockheed I think we now have the technology for Madrox to work)

If I extended that, the next four would definitely be Wiccan, Hulkling, Ms. America, and Spectrum - I want to be able to field better teams of Young Avengers and Ultimates! I'd round it out with Namor because, dude, can we PLEASE finally have him in a video game?

*Top 5 'why the hell aren't these characters in the game yet'* 

1. Sunspot - How many consecutive series does he have to star in!?
2. Polaris - By far one of Marvel's oldest ongoing characters still not in the game.
3. Namor - If he's now allowed, let's go for it!
4. Silver Surfer - At this point we have _plenty_ of other overpowered characters
4. Spectrum (Monica Rambeau) - I feel like we've gotten way more obscure heroes than her at this point.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Banshee's a miss on my part - good call on that one krisis - and yes - it would be nice to get him into the game as well

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah add Rachel Grey to my list

----------


## Unicron1978

Death's Head - Generalist
Firestar - Blaster
Darkstar (Blaster) or Ursa Major (Bruiser)
Citizen V - Tactician
Nick Fury - Generalist
Johnny Blaze (with shotgun) - Scrapper
Man Thing - ?
Werewolf by Night - Scrapper

----------


## krisis

Ahh, Firestar is another major oversight at this point! Not only was she a New Warrior, but an Avenger, and a Spidey-Friend!

----------


## hulahulk

Yep. Firestar.

----------


## hulahulk

Got Ronan today. One of the quickest LB hero acquisitions for me.

----------


## Digifiend

> Johnny Blaze (with shotgun) - Scrapper


The Ghost Rider in the game already is Johnny.

----------


## Nightstar1441

New chapter is up

5 epic bosses

9 mission incursions because...you know...we love PvP so much...

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I'm getting slaughtered by the U-Foes.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> I'm getting slaughtered by the U-Foes.


You and me both. Kamala Khan is just useless in the game and Carol Dancers ain't much better.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I finally beat it after half dozen tries.  Use Lockjaw's Lookout every other round to avoid Quake.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> I finally beat it after half dozen tries.  Use Lockjaw's Lookout every other round to avoid Quake.


Thanks, I'll give that a shot. I've no other ideas.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Wow, that totally worked! Thanks, man.

Also, taking out Ironclad first helps a ton.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> Wow, that totally worked! Thanks, man.
> 
> Also, taking out Ironclad first helps a ton.


Never hurts to help.  Epic bosses should not be easier than heroics.

----------


## krisis

LOL, Black Knight's Worthy sprite is comedically bad. He looks like Armadillo Man.

----------


## Nightstar1441

Any one else having an issue with Scarlet Witch's chaos shield registering?

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> Any one else having an issue with Scarlet Witch's chaos shield registering?


It doesn't work if you have the 100% Iso equipped.

----------


## baltiroo

6 out of 8 covers for Ronan so far. Taking it a bit easy on the new chapter though.

----------


## Kevinroc

7/8 Ronan covers.

Songbird available for general recruitment soon.

Making my way through the new chapter at a decent pace. But ended up using 10 gold because I didn't want to deal with Epic Boss Mokk ever again.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I stayed up far too late, but Mokk is recruited.  Now, how do I iso him?

----------


## Nightstar1441

> It doesn't work if you have the 100% Iso equipped.


That did it - thanx!

That Cammi/Drax fight is utter garbage - seriously these heroic battles are really no fun

----------


## GozertheGozarian

The heroics are all about having the right E and A-isos for the job.  Then you have to get lucky.

----------


## hulahulk

> I stayed up far too late, but Mokk is recruited.  Now, how do I iso him?



Holy crap that's fast! I'm only on Mission 4.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> Holy crap that's fast! I'm only on Mission 4.


It took almost 8 hours and 600 small energies.  

What I found doing this.  

1. Don't expect to get the infused iso-8 research done quickly.  In 14 mission clears, I have only 6 purple.
2. The only heroic that isn't completely horrible is Squirrel Girl's.
3. Faiza with Scrapper's Playbook and Tactician's Battle Plans + Mokk's Treacherous Tactics = MURDER!

----------


## hulahulk

Nice. I'm taking my time, about 75% finished.

Got e-isos for Ms Marvel and Ant Man. So far I scored only one bundle of those new isos (yellow) needed for weapon research, but there were 16 in the bundle. I was afraid that we'd have to grind endlessly to compile them (although, at this rate, that still is a possibility).

I need to play around with the best combination for the Drax/Cammi Heroic -- I can't seem to survive long enough to set up my team; not getting a favorable turn order so far. Both heroes are rather weak, so I've equipped them with isos that heal. I'll go and search out a tutorial video or 2.

----------


## Nightstar1441

I got through Drax/Cammi - used sympathy e-iso so whenever he uses his level 2 he gets an HP boost.  Lucid and Grit e-iso on Cammi.

Apply mine and radiation to human rock but do not knock him below 50% because then he gets that idiotic oblivion crap and no longer take debuffs

Once he has radiation and you work up some grit on Cammi use her level 9 attack and take him out,

Then focus on the blaster and leave supergiant for last

Took me 27 times to beat it

I have yet to score a single new ISO bundle btw

----------


## Kevinroc

Guess it's time for a progress report.

100% completed season 2 chapter 11.

Songbird recruited.

8/8 covers. Ronan recruited.

Nowhere near ready for any of the iso-infused crafted weapons.

----------


## Cmbmool

So according to Chapter 11 of Season 2, the Mighty will appear in some form in this game. 

However, it begs to question of what's next after this Season. I mean will we get a Season 3 or not ? 

What else can be covered in the background of the overall Incursions plotline ? 

Will Nick Fury make a last minute cameo appearance in Chapter 12 of Season 2 ?

----------


## hulahulk

> I got through Drax/Cammi - used sympathy e-iso so whenever he uses his level 2 he gets an HP boost.  Lucid and Grit e-iso on Cammi.
> 
> Apply mine and radiation to human rock but do not knock him below 50% because then he gets that idiotic oblivion crap and no longer take debuffs
> 
> Once he has radiation and you work up some grit on Cammi use her level 9 attack and take him out,
> 
> Then focus on the blaster and leave supergiant for last
> 
> Took me 27 times to beat it
> ...


I finally got through it this morning. I ended up using the Bruiser Elite Iso on Drax. All those melee attacks simply drained the enemy health to the point where I could manage the fight. I think Cammi was knocked out of the fight; Drax was near full health.




> Guess it's time for a progress report.
> 
> 100% completed season 2 chapter 11.
> 
> Songbird recruited.
> 
> 8/8 covers. Ronan recruited.
> 
> Nowhere near ready for any of the iso-infused crafted weapons.


I'm trying Mokk in PvP with C & D to see if there is any synergy. I suppose he'd do well with Angrir. I may switch to that combo soon. I have Ronan training for 9 now. I'm pleasantly surprised so far. I kinda thought he'd be a dud when his info was released.

I'm liking the blaster version of Worthy Ghost Rider. Hits hard, good debuffs. Unfortunately, I don't think GR's A-iso can be slotted in the new uniforms. His E-iso can.




> So according to Chapter 11 of Season 2, the Mighty will appear in some form in this game. 
> 
> However, it begs to question of what's next after this Season. I mean will we get a Season 3 or not ? 
> 
> What else can be covered in the background of the overall Incursions plotline ? 
> 
> Will Nick Fury make a last minute cameo appearance in Chapter 12 of Season 2 ?


I think all we will see of the Mighty is the new weapons that are now in-game. I hope I'm wrong, though.

I still don't know what to expect about the future of the game. I really hope there is a Season 3. It doesn't need to be as long and complex as 1 & 2. PD could keep new material shorter in length and still draw from decades worth of great material.

----------


## krisis

That Cammi/Drax fight befuddled me for a while. The key for me was putting a Stealth A-ISO in Cammi's L6 move. That way she could flank and then whittle down the Proxima safely in 2-3 turns without having to pound on Black Dwarf to get through. Without Proxima to nail him, Dax was totally fine.

Also, the Coleen/Misty battle for me was all about putting an Energize A-ISO on Misty's L6 and then spamming her Generalize move on the Tacts alternating with her move that causes fumbling while also using Coleen's L6 every-other turn. The fight kinda took care of itself from there.

----------


## hulahulk

C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza C & D/Faiza

*head explodes*

Oh, but hey! Even though my head exploded, I have Back for More! Taa-dah! No more ouchy!



I have a fairly decent success rate on offense, but man are these fights monotonous!!!!!

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I'm with you there.

----------


## CIA

Chapter 12 is here

----------


## Kevinroc

> Chapter 12 is here


I thought you were kidding. You were not. Chapter 12 is here.

----------


## legion_quest

The chapter 12 reward is nearly 400 gold! 

Either that's a glitch or I think this game is done......

----------


## Nightstar1441

Angrir is ridiculous - looks like they want to make us grind for the trident and those ISO's - i've been fighting him for almost 20 minutes and cannot get his health down even in the slightest - he dodges almost 90% of my attacks and gains health every turn

----------


## CIA

Just beat the Epic Boss in Normal Mode and yes, the prize is 128 gold, but I don't see anyone defeating it without using a truckload of items or researching the iso-infused weapons. He can also instakill members of your team in the final phase.

----------


## krisis

So, it took them two entire Seasons to make some hard PvE content?  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

GAME ON.

----------


## Nightstar1441

256 gold for completing the level

plus an additional 5 gold and 30 command points for challenge mode/level 12 completion

now I don't have to touch this annoying chapter until i play chapter 11 a bazillion more times to try and get those annoying ISOs

----------


## krisis

They should have made them Unexploitable or no Finest Hour or something. I've two-shotted 4/5 of them so far on my normal pass.

(L15 Bruiser White Costume Iron Fist; use an Armor Pierce on him and a Crippler on them. Boom.)

(Then when they're Blaster's in Mission three, AOU Tactician Hulk, same thing.)

OMG, Cul Borson and the Epic Boss, now there are some EFFING BOSS FIGHTS! Gives me hope we could fight Galactus one day  :Smile:  Also, the background on the final fight is glorious.

(If you don't have any Mighty Weapons, you're going to want to bring Quicksilver to the final fight and have him given Iron Man extra turns so he can go before your enemy. Trust me - the alternative is a LOOOOOONG fight.)

----------


## GozertheGozarian

The Golden Sextant really helps against the bosses.

----------


## Kevinroc

I beat the Epic Boss by using, like, a million items.

Holy crap!

All that's left is doing a basic run through of Chapter 12 on Challenge Mode. I've already sent Songbird in for her level 15 training. Ronan is also the only current character I can level up.

(I'll do all that a little later.)

----------


## Cmbmool

I'm playing Chapter 12 right now and I have to ask: Do you really need the Worthy weapons for the fights ? 

Also what was the ending like for this season ?

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> I'm playing Chapter 12 right now and I have to ask: Do you really need the Worthy weapons for the fights ? 
> 
> Also what was the ending like for this season ?


None of the Worthy are immune to deep disorientation or bleeds, so Sextant, Psyche Operator, Metaphysic Rifle, and Spitfire make short work of most of them.

----------


## Kevinroc

And I've 100% completed Chapter 12.

----------


## CIA

White Tiger image found on the game files.

----------


## Nightstar1441

> White Tiger image found on the game files.


Is it too much to hope for Hector Ayala?

----------


## Kevinroc

> Is it too much to hope for Hector Ayala?


At this point? Yes.

Because it's Ava.

But we did eventually get Richard Rider, so who knows what could happen in the future.

----------


## Hiromi

It's kind of mind boggling how Silver Surfer hasn't gotten so much as a mention yet given how obscure some of the characters have been.

----------


## hulahulk

Y'all know how I STILL have never won the 50 CP prize from the daily spin?

Well, with all of the CP, etc, available now, I actually don't care if I win it or not. :EEK!: 

Now up to 2320 CP after grinding through 12 on Normal Mode. I love the flood of gold, too.

----------


## Captain M

> It's kind of mind boggling how Silver Surfer hasn't gotten so much as a mention yet given how obscure some of the characters have been.


His time has passed. He is  FOX property, no longer has a chance to get added to MAA.

----------


## hulahulk

We could still get Adam Warlock. PD knows he's highly requested.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

What to spend my 1251 gold on?

----------


## Kevinroc

I've sent Ronan off for his level 15 training. I once again have nobody to train.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

I can't go more than two fights without "Game has been updated", "Game session has expired", or Data Post error.

----------


## krisis

Well, this is a first: my rating went UP in the final day of Defense and I wound up in Vibranium with that awesome armor!

----------


## Hiromi

Cool, finished in Adamantium for the first time in a long time, looking at my log I actually dropped below 1550, and then won TWO STRAIGHT DEFENSES WOOO

----------


## CIA

Whoops

----------


## hulahulk

A few FB peeps posted that this is merely the last tourney in the current format for MAA2. They released some huge plans about a month ago; I think they will continue MAA2.  Someone said Cap 1901 is just a place holder and that the prize is actually a Spider Woman alt.

I still prefer the original.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hulahulk

> Well, this is a first: my rating went UP in the final day of Defense and I wound up in Vibranium with that awesome armor!





> Cool, finished in Adamantium for the first time in a long time, looking at my log I actually dropped below 1550, and then won TWO STRAIGHT DEFENSES WOOO


Great news for you both!

I only lost 240 or so overnight. I actually had some defensive wins towards the end as well. Finished mid-1900's.

----------


## Kevinroc

I'm still curious what the plans are for this game. Even with the X/FF ban in place, there are still lots of possibilities. Especially with Marvel's current/upcoming comics.

----------


## Cmbmool

> A few FB peeps posted that this is merely the last tourney in the current format for MAA2. They released some huge plans about a month ago; I think they will continue MAA2.  Someone said Cap 1901 is just a place holder and that the prize is actually a Spider Woman alt.
> 
> I still prefer the original.


I'll believe those plans when I see it in action. MAA 2 is too good of a game to loose.  :Frown:

----------


## krisis

How many attacks did you make? 

I don't think I've ever made more than 85 except for the first few seasons, when it was easier to win the heroes. Whenever I see someone finish higher than 1500 they make WAY MORE attacks than I care to make to avoid grinding the CP or outright paying for the PVP character. Usually I'm happy with the costume, since they are harder to come back.

----------


## Digifiend

> I can't go more than two fights without "Game has been updated", "Game session has expired", or Data Post error.


Don't play so close to the end of PVP, the servers turn unreliable.

----------


## Digifiend

> What to spend my 1251 gold on?


Fifth gear slot, second training bay, if you don't have those already. Do you have one of those 64 Gold uniforms? Either the 3 EIso one or a Flight Suit? If not, a new uniform might be on your shopping list.

----------


## mugiwara

RIP.
Should have seen this coming, with all the gold and CP they gave away in the last mission.
That's a shame. The game was good, and the designers did an awesome work.

----------


## krisis

Wow. 

I'm totally floored. I knew Flash game developers have been in a bad spot with figuring out how to continue their FB games, but never would I have thought a game this popular would just flick the switch so abruptly.

----------


## nx01a

It's been fun but now it's done.  :Frown: 
"Today we are announcing the shutdown of Marvel: Avengers Alliance and Marvel: Avengers Alliance 2 on all platforms, including the App Store®, Google Play™, Amazon Appstore, Windows Phone Store, and Facebook. Beginning today, we are no longer accepting new purchases or downloads, but the games will be available to play until September 30, 2016.

We greatly appreciate the passion and support of all our players. This was a difficult decision, but we plan to focus our efforts on new games for our fans and community. Thank you for playing."

I really enjoyed MAA. The people who developed it did an outstanding job for years.
Now to find something else to kill the slow times at work.

----------


## AndrewBatman82

haven't played this game for awhile anyway its a shame i never got spider-man.  i hope there will be a DC comic version because disney seems to be killing the marvel gaming industry right now.

----------


## Kevinroc

Wow, I can't believe it's really coming to an end.

Just one more Spec Ops. One last mission. And then we get Adam Warlock to close out the game.

(White Tiger and Phyla-Vell are also available now.)

----------


## Cmbmool

WHAT THE ?!?!


It's over....it's actually over.  :Frown: 

I...i'm speechless.  :Frown:

----------


## CIA

Since we have all the assets, I'm planning to build my own MAA, with blackjack and hookers.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

> It's been fun but now it's done. 
> "Today we are announcing the shutdown of Marvel: Avengers Alliance and Marvel: Avengers Alliance 2 on all platforms, including the App Store®, Google Play™, Amazon Appstore, Windows Phone Store, and Facebook. Beginning today, we are no longer accepting new purchases or downloads, but the games will be available to play until September 30, 2016.
> 
> We greatly appreciate the passion and support of all our players. This was a difficult decision, but we plan to focus our efforts on new games for our fans and community. Thank you for playing."
> 
> I really enjoyed MAA. The people who developed it did an outstanding job for years.
> Now to find something else to kill the slow times at work.


Well this is extremely disappointing. I love this game. It has been a great way to pass the time while sitting on the bus, riding the train, etc. Now they're just shutting it down? That's pathetic. There's a lot I haven't done in this game. Now I'll never get a chance to finish everything. Too bad.

I do take some comfort that i never made any in-app purchases. So it didn't cost me anything. Still, a fun mobile game is a tough thing to lose these days, especially when other games like Angry Birds and Candy Crush have declined so much. I'll definitely miss this.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightstar1441

Wow - now this was a shocker to wake up too.  I was kinda hoping with NYCC coming up we'd get some info on a possible season 3

This game was a lot of fun with a lot of cool characters

I don't play any other FB games or flash so this is it for me (Steam will be where I play my games I guess)

Overall - a sad day  :Frown:

----------


## UltimateTy

Man this is gonna have me feeling sad the whole day

I've played this every day for the last few years

----------


## legion_quest

I have played this game every day for 4 years. 

I'm really going to miss it. 

I knew this was coming when I saw how much they were giving away. I hope they just have fun and throw stuff at us now. I really want to get all the characters, but I missed out on Hybrid. 

At least they go out with a bang, and give us Adam Warlock, even if there will be no time to use and level him.  :Frown:

----------


## Magnito

I'm so sad this game is ending. And before the Young Avengers made it in. Sigh, I guess it was never meant to be.

----------


## lilyinblue

I made the choice to stop playing a few months ago, but I saw the announcement this morning... and was definitely disappointed to see it.  I'll be sad to see it go, even if I'm not playing anymore.

----------


## Digifiend

> We could still get Adam Warlock. PD knows he's highly requested.


You bloomin' psychic!

----------


## Sardorim

Well, we all knew that it would happen eventually. Spent so much money on this over the years.

I petitioned for years on changes that would make the game more new user friendly and retain older players but sadly they never came to be thus the only thing the game could do is hemorrhage players over time.

It must also be convenient to Marvel as Avengers Alliance 1 is still able to feature Mutants and F4 which Marvel has a growing ban over.

Make no mistake, if Marvel Heroes and Contest of Champions ever slips up than they too will get the axe as well as it is convenient towards Marvel's Future plans.

----------


## Captain M

5 games shut down by Marvel/Disney in this year already. Wow.

----------


## Sardorim

Disney Inifinity... Never forget.

Had all the Marvel figures too.

----------


## Cmbmool

> 5 games shut down by Marvel/Disney in this year already. Wow.


Can anyone please list them as I forget most of them.  :Frown:

----------


## Kevinroc

http://kotaku.com/disney-shutting-do...his-1786054086

I know some people have a dislike of Kotaku, but this one kinda nails it. They even quote a Facebook poster.




> So you’re shutting it down to focus on other games, why would any of us play any new games you release knowing what you did with this one?

----------


## Captain M

> Can anyone please list them as I forget most of them.


MAA1
MAA2
Disney Infinity
Marvel War of Heroes
Mighty Marvel Heroes

----------


## Hiromi

I really shouldn't be this annoyed about a pay to win facebook game that I've been addicted to for years shutting down, especially when it's become more and more of a time sink, but damn it I am.

Least I'll go out with all character unlocked, good time to finish adamantium in PVP for the first time in a few years.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if they're shutting down certain freemium games as they're re-focusing back on major console games based on Marvel properties?

----------


## Starleafgirl

Sad to see this go. I have played it almost every day since February 2013 or something like that. My first Spec Ops was Spec Ops 6, so that sounds about right. Here's a site with timelines if anyone's feeling nostalgic:

http://maatimes.com/news/

I kept hoping they'd make some improvements to Storm, with maybe a second costume or somethin'.

The writing's been on the wall for weeks now, but I guess we should've guessed something was up when we didn't get quite as much Captain America: Civil War content as we had for previous MCU movies?? Oh well.

I'll be sad to no longer have my flight deck and heroes and all the cool weapons I've acquired over the years. But I'm okay with letting it go.

Now if they decided to shut down Marvel Heroes 2016 (one of the last games that still has mutants), too?? Sad! D: I mean, I know Marvel Heroes will also shut down some day, but it's just a question of whether we will get a Marvel Heroes 2017, 2018, 2019, etc. before that happens.

----------


## Cmbmool

> MAA1
> MAA2
> Disney Infinity
> Marvel War of Heroes
> Mighty Marvel Heroes


Thanks for the reminder. Still it is a sad sight to see.  :Frown:

----------


## CIA

Saved all the asset files just in case.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Saved all the asset files just in case.


Why bother? Are you going to recreate MAA and, if so, can I play it? Hah.

----------


## baltiroo

I am so bummed. Played almost everyday since this began. I'm glad that we got so many somewhat obscure characters that I never expected to see. I guess I'll try to enjoy as much as I can while it lasts. We should post our favorite characters and favorite missions (special and chapters).

----------


## hulahulk

> You bloomin' psychic!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr......I'm not talking to anyone right now. $%^%&&*(!!!!

----------


## lalalei2001

:Frown:  I didn't even get a chance to play Avengers Alliance 2. There goes my dream of fighting against and playing as Mr. Hyde...

I had just remembered the game a week ago and went back to play it again!

----------


## Master of Sound

I am a bit pissed. That was the only online game that has X-Men on it.

Man, I am more than a bit pissed.

I play it from the start and invested a lot of money and time. 

I hate it!

What to now when you love games with X-Men?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I am a bit pissed. That was the only online game that has X-Men on it.
> 
> Man, I am more than a bit pissed.
> 
> I play it from the start and invested a lot of money and time. 
> 
> I hate it!
> 
> What to now when you love games with X-Men?


Yeah, it's sad. D: I think Marvel Puzzle Quest and Marvel Contest of Champions still have some X-Men characters in them, but I think they're mobile-only games?

As for online games, there's always Marvel Heroes... (until that one shuts down, too).

There's an official list here, but it's kind of out of date because I don't see Kitty or Magik and I know they're in the game as playable heroes:
https://marvelheroes.com/team-affiliation/x-men

You'd be better off checking the full list:
https://marvelheroes.com/heroes/list

Kitty's, Magik's, and X-23's "Primary Team" affiliations are left blank, so you won't see 'em if you apply the X-Men filter, so don't apply any search filters. ;D

One of the things I'll miss about MAA is the fact that Jean's still alive. Not only that, but she's a member of the Phoenix Five, which if nothing else will give cosplayers fantastic opportunities to show their love for Jean/Marvel/the game for years to come! ;D

----------


## Maven

> Yeah, it's sad. D: I think Marvel Puzzle Quest and Marvel Contest of Champions still have some X-Men characters in them, but I think they're mobile-only games?
> 
> As for online games, there's always Marvel Heroes... (until that one shuts down, too).


Oh, and Marvel Puzzle Quest and Marvel Contest of Champions are magically (or should that be Magikally?) immortal and immune to being shut down sooner or later?

The naysayers can naysay all they want, but Marvel Heroes is a fine game, will be around for awhile, AND has plenty of playable X-Men and mutants (including Angel/Archangel (in team-up form), Cable, Cyclops, Emma Frost, Jean Grey, Kitty Pryde, Magneto, Magik, Psylocke, Quicksilver (team-up), Scarlet Witch, Wolverine, and X-23) for those who do want to play as them. As a matter of fact, they're coming out with a playable Beast later this year/season.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Oh, and Marvel Puzzle Quest and Marvel Contest of Champions are magically (or should that be Magikally?) immortal and immune to being shut down sooner or later?
> 
> The naysayers can naysay all they want, but Marvel Heroes is a fine game, will be around for awhile, AND has plenty of playable X-Men and mutants (including Angel/Archangel (in team-up form), Cable, Cyclops, Emma Frost, Jean Grey, Kitty Pryde, Magneto, Magik, Psylocke, Quicksilver (team-up), Scarlet Witch, Wolverine, and X-23) for those who do want to play as them. As a matter of fact, they're coming out with a playable Beast later this year/season.


No, but I don't play either one, so I wouldn't particularly care if they did, unlike Marvel Heroes. ;D

I used to play CoC, but meh, not for me.

I still can't believe Marvel Heroes is coming out with Playable Beast... team-up, maybe, but playable? Eh... good for the old school fans, I guess. Storm and Kitty are my two favorites to play. I tried to like X-23, but I don't think I'll ever prestige her now that I've got her to 60, lol.

So yes, lots of great X-Men content in Marvel Heroes, for however long they'll be around. I would think that Marvel Heroes will be around for a while, but you never know with Disney/Marvel: they pulled the trigger on MAA rather suddenly in spite of talk of Season 3 and "the game isn't going anywhere." Marvel Heroes does have a contract till 2019, so we'll see.

They even fairly recently added a Danger Room feature in addition to the pre-existing X-Defense (defending the X-Mansion) mode.

Oh and Punk Emma costume variant just came out, that looks pretty darn cool, hah.

----------


## lalalei2001

Saw this when I logged in today.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Saw this when I logged in today.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PUcnFvl.png


Yep, so sad.

Feels a bit misleading that Iron Man got to do his Tony Stark annual celebration thing just once, but either they didn't know the game was shutting down at that point or they wrote it that way with the logic of the GAME CHARACTER Iron Man is not going to know that his GAME is about to be shut down, lolz, so of course he thinks he's going to get to do this every year. Sigh.

I was looking at my inventory items... valentine cards, chocolate bunnies, candy baskets, milk & cookies, etc... There will be no more Halloween, no more Thanksgiving, no more Christmas, no more Valentine's Day, no more Easter, etc. with Marvel Avengers Alliance ever again! How sad.

...Not that MAA was the only way I celebrated holidays, but it was a nice additional touch to the real-life festivities. ;D

----------


## Nevets

I knew it was coming, but still sad to see it go. I am not as sad as I would have been though, had I not lived through the sadness I felt when City of Heroes died. Man...that was rough. I had played that for 8 years, and loved it...still miss it to this day and it shut down four years ago now.

----------


## THE KZA

Contest of Champions won't be shutting down anytime soon. I liked the game at first but playing this game was slow in terms of farming. 

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/2...5M_a_month.php

I still play Puzzle Quest daily. Sucks for AA2 I did enjoy it in beta and when it got released but didn't play as much after it got released to the public.

----------


## hulahulk

Apparently there is a gaming company called RockYou that has in the past purchased Playdom games. Perhaps that could happen with our game? If not RockYou, some other company? I suppose there is the small matter of using Marvel characters, names, etc. that might prevent such a transaction.

----------


## Sardorim

Eh, Marvel Heroes more than likely would get shut down before as Cold is much cheaper to maintain and develop content as well as being far more profitable.

Don't care for NH nowadays as I dint agree with the direction of the game and how corrupt the mods are over there. Also hate their voting system as it caters to hate and the uninformed with a mob mentality.

Maa2 failed in my eyes because it used the maa name yet excluded the F4 and Mutants which enraged fans. It also was slow paced, gaining heroes and skills and the such relied heavily on rng and the difficulty curve wasn't new player friendly.

----------


## Nightstar1441

If anyone is still leveling heroes up - White Tiger is seriously uber.  Her fourth move winds up doing between 15K - 40K of damage

Looks like the devs just made her a beast

----------


## crimsonspider89

> If anyone is still leveling heroes up - White Tiger is seriously uber.  Her fourth move winds up doing between 15K - 40K of damage
> 
> Looks like the devs just made her a beast


Yeah a freebie for low level players for the last month so they can get things done. 

Why she is so broken.

----------


## Starleafgirl

Now that I've got Adam Warlock and completed the final Spec Ops, I've decided to play through Season 1's storyline. I technically never finished it (always did PVP, Spec Ops, and Season 2 more) and it'd be a lot easier to complete than Season 2.

I've been messing around with electricity teams/items and find that Jane Foster's pretty fun. Been teaming her with Storm the most, though I've tried Victor Mancha and Thor, too.

Since Season 1 is so easy, I don't have to use an elite, uber-powerful team and weapons and just play with whatever characters I want before it's all over forever. One last nostalgic kick!

Anyone else still playing MAA or did y'all just quit 'cos it's ultimately a waste of time? If it being a waste of time was enough to stop me, I'd never play any online or mobile games... or post on messageboards, for that matter, haha.  :Wink: 

My favorites include Omega Sentinel and Mockingbird/Nerkkod and the War Frenzy versions of Hulk & X-23, though I'll miss Man Without Fear Daredevil and Chase Stein & Old Lace and so many others!

----------


## Nightstar1441

I'll play until the final day and then walk away...there will be no more of these types of games for me - I'll stick to Steam in the future

----------


## hulahulk

I'll play until the last waning minutes, then hug my computer as I cry into my beer. I probably won't play other games. This is the only game (other than MAA2, less seriously) I play.


In other news, my Blaster Ghost Rider Worthy just did over 183,000 damage in the Simulator, without having built up many sin stacks on the enemy.

White Tiger and Adam Warlock are also hitting really hard. Warlock's L9 is much like Blue Marvel's so far for me. Huuuuuge damage.

----------


## krisis

I quit cold turkey when they made the announcement. I loved MAA, but it was ultimately just filler for hours of downtime (sometimes downtime I created just to play). Might as well reclaim the free time by working on my blog, writing, playing music, etc.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I'll play until the last waning minutes, then hug my computer as I cry into my beer.


Aww! Lol. XD

Yeah, it's too bad. Feel like it's all ending way too soon. Expected to see it last at least another year or till then end of Infinity War Part 2.




> I quit cold turkey when they made the announcement. I loved MAA, but it was ultimately just filler for hours of downtime (sometimes downtime I created just to play). Might as well reclaim the free time by working on my blog, writing, playing music, etc.


I could definitely see that logic. After all, only so many hours in any given day, why put them towards something that'll be gone in less than a month.

Still, I find myself doing things I always meant to do in MAA, but always put off. Just messing around with the free gold they gave and stuff like that, lol.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

> I'll play until the final day and then walk away...there will be no more of these types of games for me - I'll stick to Steam in the future


Same here. I'm going to try and enjoy it while it lasts. I've really enjoyed this game. It's given me something to do over the long, hot summers. It also helped make train and roadtrips a lot easier. I'll be sad to see it go. But I do get the sense that Marvel/Disney doesn't know what to do with the gaming market. This isn't the first game they shut down. Disney Infinity really was a bust. There may be more shut downs on the horizon. I just hope Marvel Heroes is safe.  :Frown:

----------


## UltimateTy

> I quit cold turkey when they made the announcement. I loved MAA, but it was ultimately just filler for hours of downtime (sometimes downtime I created just to play). Might as well reclaim the free time by working on my blog, writing, playing music, etc.


This is the same thing I'm doing. I just don't see the point of playing it anymore

----------


## AndrewBatman82

> I just hope Marvel Heroes is safe.


they might remove that faster then the installation of the game

----------


## MarvelMaster616

> they might remove that faster then the installation of the game


Why do you say that? Last I checked, Gazillion operates under a 10-year license that they signed in 2009. That means if this game is going to get canned, it won't be until 2019. Guess that's plenty of time to enjoy it for now, but I will continue to worry as that year draws closer.

----------


## AndrewBatman82

> Why do you say that? Last I checked, Gazillion operates under a 10-year license that they signed in 2009. That means if this game is going to get canned, it won't be until 2019. Guess that's plenty of time to enjoy it for now, but I will continue to worry as that year draws closer.


does this 10 year License was signed while disney was present? if they were there then they're good. if Disney wasn't present then they will removed that game as well.

----------


## Kevinroc

I just sent White Tiger in for her final round of training. Considering Adam Warlock and Phyla are already finished with their training, I guess I'm done with this game. I'll still check in to send items to allies who request gifts until the game is finally finished. But yeah...

Feels weird to be done with this game.

----------


## hulahulk

Yeah I still have those three needing more leveling. Mostly simulator action, with a run or 2 through Spec Ops every other day. It definitely feels weird. 4 & a half years....it's like getting a degree LOL

----------


## lalalei2001

How did the final SpecOps end?

----------


## Kevinroc

> How did the final SpecOps end?


*spoilers:*
Phyla-Vell and Adam Warlock try to connect with the Multiverse to stop the Incursions. The last thing anyone says is Coulson saying he'll see us on the other side. Considering this is the end of the game, they obviously fail.

If this were a comic, it would obviously have ended with the "There is Only Secret Wars" tagline that pretty much all the Marvel books said before said event began.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## hulahulk

I hope we all here can continue to post in this thread. I know we can see each others' activity elsewhere on the forums, but it would be nice to not let this thread get buried into oblivion.

----------


## Unicron1978

And we'll never know what happened to Nick Fury either.......

----------


## Nightstar1441

I have a feeling we might see a little something on 9/30 - a daily ops so something simple that might tie everything out.

----------


## lalalei2001

> *spoilers:*
> Phyla-Vell and Adam Warlock try to connect with the Multiverse to stop the Incursions. The last thing anyone says is Coulson saying he'll see us on the other side. Considering this is the end of the game, they obviously fail.
> 
> If this were a comic, it would obviously have ended with the "There is Only Secret Wars" tagline that pretty much all the Marvel books said before said event began.
> *end of spoilers*


Well that's depressing...

EDIT: Awww, someone wrote a fanfic about the game ending! https://www.reddit.com/r/MAA/comment...ike_any_other/

----------


## Cmbmool

I did it. I finally beaten the FINAL SO and finally beaten Chapter 12 of Season 2. 

Wow...4 years. This game will truly be missed and will its sequel. I mean MAA2 gave us more optional attacks that our heroes can used.

Still it was a great run, and it's one I and I believe many others will never forget. Especially if you spend money on this game like I did.  :Mad:

----------


## areacode212

The MAA dev team has been laid off:

http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/15/di...liance-studio/

----------


## hulahulk

> Well that's depressing...
> 
> EDIT: Awww, someone wrote a fanfic about the game ending! https://www.reddit.com/r/MAA/comment...ike_any_other/


I thoroughly enjoyed reading that story. Thanks for the link!




> I did it. I finally beaten the FINAL SO and finally beaten Chapter 12 of Season 2. 
> 
> Wow...4 years. This game will truly be missed and will its sequel. I mean MAA2 gave us more optional attacks that our heroes can used.
> 
> Still it was a great run, and it's one I and I believe many others will never forget. Especially if you spend money on this game like I did.


Yeah, to me the added abilities, the game graphics, and Auto-play are improvements over the original game.




> The MAA dev team has been laid off:
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/15/di...liance-studio/


I'm hoping all those employees will find new gigs soon. I read somewhere some of the writers and artists are already onto new things.

----------


## krisis

> The MAA dev team has been laid off:
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/15/di...liance-studio/


That is awful. I hope they all find great success elsewhere with this work under their belts, but it's never easy when people with similar skills flood the market.

----------


## Nightstar1441

I've just sent Adam Warlock off to train to level 15...he is the final character I need to level up.  I've been having some fun getting all those alternate costumes I wanted to using them

----------


## AndrewBatman82

even though i haven't played the first game in a while i still don't understand what is Disney's agenda and motives by taking several games off the market is going to accomplish

----------


## lalalei2001

> even though i haven't played the first game in a while i still don't understand what is Disney's agenda and motives by taking several games off the market is going to accomplish


Both games were hemorr*****g money, so they're focusing on upcoming games that will turn a profit. Maybe.

----------


## hulahulk

Here's what I believe is the latest info to be posted:


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment...nap-story.html


Disney lays off about 250 people in its consumer products and digital unit
Walt Disney Co. headquarters in Burbank.
Walt Disney Co. headquarters in Burbank. (Reed Saxon / Associated Press)
Daniel Miller
Walt Disney Co. is dominating at the box office this year, but the Burbank entertainment giant is still struggling to find its way in the competitive video games business.

Reflecting changes to the company’s gaming strategy, Disney has laid off about 250 people in its Glendale-based consumer products and interactive media unit.

The cuts, which the company disclosed Wednesday, represent a roughly 5% reduction in the unit’s workforce, the company said.

The staff cutbacks include people who work on video games and administrative staff.  In the face of slowing sales, Disney has been revamping its gaming strategy, shifting from the internal development of video games to licensing more content to such developers as Electronic Arts.

Among those affected by the cuts were people based at a studio in Bellevue, Wash., who worked on “Marvel: Avengers Alliance,” a game for mobile platforms and Facebook that Disney has said it would shut down Sept. 30.

“It’s a hit-driven industry, where you constantly need to come up with new content,” said Jason Moser, an analyst for the Motley Fool. “You can build it in-house and take a chance, or focus on the strength of your business. Where Disney is concerned, the strength of the business is intellectual property they already own and being able to license it.”


In May, the company said it would discontinue Disney Infinity, an internally developed series of action-adventure console video games that incorporates physical toys based on Disney characters into the on-screen action. That led to layoffs of roughly 300 people and the closure of the company’s Avalanche Software studio in Utah.

At the time, Disney said it would no longer develop console video games in-house and instead license its characters for such projects. Disney Infinity, which included characters from “Star Wars” and “The Avengers” films and was available on platforms such as Xbox One, was first released in 2013. The company spent about $100 million to develop it.

“I think they made the right call by not putting any more money into it,” said Joost van Dreunen, chief executive of SuperData Research, a video game and interactive entertainment market research firm. “If you are as rich in intellectual property as Disney, you should be doing licensing, not development.”

The consumer products and interactive media unit has experienced a falloff in business this year.

It posted operating income of $324 million, which was off about 7%, for the fiscal third quarter that ended July 2. The company attributed the decline partly to a decrease in merchandise licensing.

For the fiscal second quarter that ended April 2, the unit had operating income of $357 million, which was down 8% from the same period a year ago.

The layoffs also partly affected support personnel who were made redundant by last year’s integration of the previously separate interactive media and consumer products units, said Brian Nelson, a spokesman for Disney.

The staff reduction, first reported by the New York Times, marks the second time in recent months that Disney, an employer of more than 180,000 people, has let workers go. In August, Glendale-based Disney Imagineering laid off an undisclosed number of designers and builders who dream up the company’s parks and attractions.

----------


## Cmbmool

So....Tomorrow is the last day. Anyone got any last words on the game ?

To me, I felt this game was a great way to expand and explore the Marvel Comics heroes and had an expansive roster far greater than Marvel Ultimate Alliance. While not all favorite characters were in the game at launch and not all of them came at the time of its closure. I'm glad with what we got in the end. 

Truly a great ambitious game and one that I will never forget playing. 

Thanks to the many people that made this game possible as all of that hard work was truly worth it to the very end.  :Big Grin:

----------


## legion_quest

I'll miss this game. The routine of logging in to do my daily tasks and set my guys off to do missions......what am I going to do instead?! 

Just started playing Future Fight, but it isn't the same.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

So I guess this is the last day for this game. Very sad. Don't know if I want to play it before it goes down. That may just make the adjustment even harder.

I still enjoyed this game. It was a lot of fun and showed just how good a Marvel RPG could be. I hope Marvel and Disney make something similar down the line. For now, it's just sad that it had to end like this.

----------


## Unicron1978

Alas this is one final incursion that couldn't be prevented.  Such a shame and I hope all those people who worked on the game land on their feet with new employment etc.  It's been fun.......pity it comes to an end.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Well that's depressing...
> 
> EDIT: Awww, someone wrote a fanfic about the game ending! https://www.reddit.com/r/MAA/comment...ike_any_other/


That was great!

Gonna miss this game.

In the same line of thought as fanfic, I thought I'd come up with a final set of equipment for my agent to wear into the afterlife...

1. Kuzuri - cool samurai sword always needed. Melee.

2. Coulson's Revenge - who doesn't like a big freakin' gun? Ranged.

3. Vigilante Toolkit - tools for when fights become unpredictable.

4. Iso-Saur Whisperer - because, come on, summoning raptors is just plain cool.

5. Weather Control Device - versatile weapon that would produce cool effects for any fight.

I've got the Neurotrope, Synthetic Cube, etc. but might as well pick fun weapons as my agent's final weapons, not the stuff I used for practically every mission and PVP battle, hah.

Anyway, sitting here with my game open on the last day, just gonna keep it open all day, because why not? It's the last day.

----------


## Hiromi

1. Original Needle Gun, special cause it's first
2. Coulson's Revenge, used it for a long time, won several adamantium leagues
3. Signpost, part of another set used for several different seasons, also an adamantium winner
4. Amplified Rifle, Used to win Adamantium in my final pvp season 
5. Synthetic Cube, probably the item I used the longest of any item in the game

As for the game, I've come to terms that its a positive that Im not invested in a pay to win facebook game anymore, but I'm still sad to see it go. Especially without a satisfying end.

----------


## Master of Sound

I'll miss this game a lot. It was the only fighting game I play and it was great due to all the updates, new weapons, heroes, assignments, and battles frequently added. 

That's how it remained an awesome game to play.

I loved it contained Avengers, FF, Spider-Man, Guardians, Inhumans and X-Men. 

I do not understand Disney. Seems they don't care though. 

I'm sad...

----------


## nx01a

It's dead, Jim.  :Frown: 
4 years of fun over.

----------


## hulahulk

I didn't play yesterday. I couldn't muster the desire. But I will fondly remember this game. And I will always blame PD for not enabling me to land on the Techno Organic Endoskeleton in the roulettes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MarvelMaster616

It's finally happened. The servers are down. I can't play the game anymore. So sad. I'll miss it. This game was a lot of fun and a great way to pass the time during long train rides or road trips. I guess I'll have to find something else now.

I want to hold out hope that Marvel and Disney will release another game down the line, but I have a feeling this game will probably shaft the X-men and the F4. For all we know, Avengers Alliance is the last game in which the X-men and F4 will appear in for the foreseeable future. Very sad.  :Frown:

----------


## krisis

As sad as I am to not be playing the game, I was so much more productive this month - and read more comics! I know I always said I was playing the game in my downtime, but even downtime can be useful. If I read another 20 or 40 comics a month, then that's not a bad thing - a lot of the comics are ones the game turned me on to!

----------


## hulahulk

I just discovered the Age of Mythology series is on Steam with a new Chinese quest. I played it (on CD rom) 8 or 9 years ago and loved it. I'm tempted to download the whole thing, start fresh, and try out the new quest. That game took up _ALMOST_ the same amount of time and energy that MAA did LOL

----------


## Kevinroc

http://maatimes.com/spec-ops-37-it-w...-never-see-it/

Seems there were plans for a Spec Ops 37 that will now never be. It would have been their Halloween and Dr. Strange film tie-in with Clea (infiltrator/blaster) serving as the reward hero, a new Dr. Strange costume based on the movie, and Shuma-Gorath as a group boss. And before you ask, we can only speculate on who the lockbox hero could have been (although the writer of the article suspected Mandarin).

----------


## Digifiend

If you liked MAA2, DC's version launches next month.

Discuss it here: http://community.comicbookresources....Comics-Legends

----------


## Master of Sound

> If you liked MAA2, DC's version launches next month.
> 
> Discuss it here: http://community.comicbookresources....Comics-Legends


That is mobile game, silly. 

Guess Marvel/Disney and Facebook will not launch any new Marvel games.

----------


## Batarang

EDIT----

sorry wrong thread.

----------


## Digifiend

> That is mobile game, silly. 
> 
> Guess Marvel/Disney and Facebook will not launch any new Marvel games.


So was MAA2.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hulahulk

Fear not, MAA fans! Sounds like a version of our massive life distraction and money pit might make a comeback!

https://www.reddit.com/r/MultiverseS...sembling_soon/


MAA reborn.jpg


Word has it it'll be relaunched as an offline game (no PVP) sometime in December.

----------


## krisis

> Fear not, MAA fans! Sounds like a version of our massive life distraction and money pit might make a comeback!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MultiverseS...sembling_soon/
> 
> 
> MAA reborn.jpg
> 
> 
> Word has it it'll be relaunched as an offline game (no PVP) sometime in December.


Torn: I loved it, but my quality of life has greatly improved without it sucking up my time.

Also: Are they going to give me all of my leveled up characters and ISO back? Because I am not playing (and paying) that shit from scratch again.

----------


## CJStriker

> Torn: I loved it, but my quality of life has greatly improved without it sucking up my time.
> 
> Also: Are they going to give me all of my leveled up characters and ISO back? Because I am not playing (and paying) that shit from scratch again.


IKR..........I only Found out AFTER this game was cancelled that it GOT CANCEL so Indeed I was not Happy about all I had put into this just being gone like that!  :Mad: 

So indeed if they are going to RE-Launch this we all Better get back our old accounts and teams!

----------


## legion_quest

Two years later and I still miss this game

----------


## Magik

> Two years later and I still miss this game


+1
The game was incredible!

----------


## hulahulk

I miss it, too. Strike Force is an ok game, but it's just not the same.

----------

